# [email protected]



## paul62

*Greater Manchester county*









(wiki)​


No plan, nothing to prove, just pictures....


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



































End of first batch.​


----------



## Benonie

Great thread again Paul! kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thank you very much Benonie 

Northern Quarter



































]​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter















































End of batch...​


----------



## Surrealplaces

Excellent job on the street scenes!


----------



## Taller Better

Always happy to see new Mancunian photos!!!


----------



## Somnifor

Excellent street photography! I wish it was easier for Americans to get work permits to work in the UK and EU, I would love to live in Manchester for a few years.


----------



## Nightsky

Great! Sometimes photos with no plans can be more interesting then planned photos, because they are more honest.


----------



## christos-greece

Really awesome, very nice photos from Manchester :cheers:


----------



## Dr.Luay

Great thread , Great Photos from Great Manchester , Thanks paul .


----------



## WingTips

Great new thread, love the photos as always Paul.


----------



## karlvan

beautiful city.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks


----------



## Benonie

WingTips said:


> OK global community...little bit of fun here... how many people know there is a Statue of Abraham Lincoln in Manchester? and why it`s there..(and no looking it up on search engines) hno:hno:


I've found it! :yes::yes:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks








Northern Quarter


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter


----------



## WingTips

Benonie said:


> I've found it! :yes::yes:


Ah ha yes your a quite right...not many folks know about it, or why its there, and I would guess not many Americans visiting the City are aware of it.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks

Yesterday...


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## diddyD

A superb thread.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

hard work paul, i'll deffo visit the whitworth soon, looks great


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks guys.

Back in the
Northern Quarter


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

continued...


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Rainbow Boy

Looks really pretty and multicultural. UK is fantastic!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks

Today...

Northern Quarter


----------



## marlonbasman

lovely update with your crisp photos.


----------



## WingTips

Rainbow Boy said:


> Looks really pretty and multicultural. UK is fantastic!


Manchester is very much a multicultural and diverse city, this is also reflected in its thousands of restaurants offer cuisine from every corner of the planet.


----------



## Benonie

I love the red brick architecture and the cosmopolitan vibe of Manchester! Great updates!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks everyone.

Today...

Northern Quarter































































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter



































​


----------



## Salazar Rick

Nice people and very nice city!

England is one of my three favorites countries in the world!!!


----------



## El_Greco

Interesting shots. I've been meaning to visit Manchester and Liverpool never quite able to decide which one to go for first...so I'm yet to go...


----------



## paul62

Salazar Rick said:


> Nice people and very nice city!
> 
> England is one of my three favorites countries in the world!!!


Thanks.



El_Greco said:


> Interesting shots. I've been meaning to visit Manchester and Liverpool never quite able to decide which one to go for first...so I'm yet to go...


Thanks. 
Manchester and Liverpool are close enough to do both in the same one visit.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Today...


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Gratteciel

Very charming city!


----------



## diddyD

Good pics of streets.


----------



## paul62

gratteciel said:


> Very charming city!





diddyD said:


> Good pics of streets.


Thanks both. February, as expected has been a very dull & cold month. Looks & feels far much better all round, when the sky is blue. Roll on Summer.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

good stuff as per usual paul!


----------



## Benonie

Lovely updates. Almost spring Paul!


----------



## VDB

Great photos Paul.

Do you have a Cafe Nero loyalty card, by any chance?


----------



## paul62

AUTOTHRILL said:


> good stuff as per usual paul!


Thanks Auto



Benonie said:


> Lovely updates. Almost spring Paul!


Cannot wait



VDB said:


> Great photos Paul.
> 
> Do you have a Cafe Nero loyalty card, by any chance?


I`ve had hundreds of them:lol:


----------



## capricorn2000

nice shots of a quite interesting city...I always like that old area with narrow cobbled stone lanes. Also, the weather is not really very cold judging from what the people on the streets are wearing. I think, it's almost the same as here in Van - we never have a snowfall this winter yet and the cherry started to bloom last month (Feb)
anyways, thank you - I love your photos.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks Capricorn.

Today..

Northern Quarter


----------



## karlvan

very nice photo update...it doesn't look like very cold there.


----------



## VDB

karlvan said:


> very nice photo update...it doesn't look like very cold there.


Temperatures in Manchester in Winter rarely drop below zero. But then again in Summer, as with the rest of the country, temperatures rarely hit 28C.

Britain has a cool temperate western maritime climate. In Winter, wind blows over from the Atlantic, having a warming effect which means that we're substantially warmer than other places on our latitude for that time of year (Manchester is actually as far north as Newfoundland, but our temperatures in Winter are at least 10C warmer. However in Summer, the Atlantic has a cooling effect on our temperatures generally. Heatwaves in the UK are caused when wind blows up from the South East, bringing warm air from the continent, and pushing temperatures above 25C consistently for weeks.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Karlvan VDB Christos Thanks guys.

Today:Looking through a coffee shop window...


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Today...



































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











































]


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


























Marx`s Desk








[/url]


----------



## Gratteciel

Great City! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*





















































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Benonie

Where and what is that old building with library?


----------



## paul62

Benonie said:


> Where and what is that old building with library?


Thank you Benonie.

It`s called Chethams. It is within a school. I don`t know how far you ventured in Manchester last Christmas, or how well you got to know it, but it`s near to the Arndale centre, Printworks and Victoria Station. Opposite the _Football Museum._








​
Directly outside it.



















http://www.chethams.org.uk

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chetham's_Library


----------



## Benonie

paul62 said:


> It`s called Chethams. It is within a school. I don`t know how far you ventured in Manchester last Christmas, or how well you got to know it, but it`s near to the Arndale centre, Printworks and Victoria Station. Opposite the _Football Museum._


Yes, now I remeber. We've passed there and noticed it on our walk.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

#redevelopment


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











































]


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Today: #smartphones #cladding












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Gratteciel

Great captures! Lots of things to do and so many attractions in Manchester.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Gratteciel Christos

Yesterday...


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*








[/url]


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











































]


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## AbidM

Lots of bobby's around town, ehy. EDL? Oh and I see infamous Charlie Veitch in post 133. What's he going to do apart from ramble. EDL, I like the fact there is another protest of civilised people gathering too, on the other side. Give me faith in humanity. Anywho well documented, and well captured, I applaud and approve.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



AbidM said:


> Lots of bobby's around town, ehy. EDL? Oh and I see infamous Charlie Veitch in post 133. What's he going to do apart from ramble. EDL, I like the fact there is another protest of civilised people gathering too, on the other side. Give me faith in humanity. Anywho well documented, and well captured, I applaud and approve.


Thank you very much.
Also, I never noticed that guy was Charlie Veitch until you pointed it out.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

















#mcrpeaceparty


























​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

#mcrpeaceparty





















































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Gratteciel

I just can say *WOOOOW!*


----------



## WingTips

Paul thank you for the photographs.


----------



## VDB

Fabulous photographs Paul.

The guy holding the Republic of Mancunia banner in the photo below is one of my old friends haha.

Good to see there were more sane and liberal people (the kind of people Manchester is famous for) in the city on Saturday than the Nazi losers who occupy the EDL. I'm of the opinion that if they want to protest in our tolerant city they should also pay for the policing that they require. Then again I'm also of the opinion that "Free Speech" doesn't apply to Nazi animals like them anyway.


----------



## El_Greco

As always very impressive docu style photography. Manchester looks great!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



gratteciel said:


> I just can say *WOOOOW!*


Thank you Gratteciel.



WingTips said:


> Paul thank you for the photographs.


You`re welcome WT. Thank you too mate.



VDB said:


> Fabulous photographs Paul.
> 
> The guy holding the Republic of Mancunia banner in the photo below is one of my old friends haha.
> 
> Good to see there were more sane and liberal people (the kind of people Manchester is famous for) in the city on Saturday than the Nazi losers who occupy the EDL. I'm of the opinion that if they want to protest in our tolerant city *they should also pay for the policing that they require*. Then again I'm also of the opinion that "Free Speech" doesn't apply to Nazi animals like them anyway.



I believe it`s cost the Manchester taxpayers around £250,000.hno: Thanks VDB.



El_Greco said:


> As always very impressive docu style photography. Manchester looks great!


Thank you very much El_Greco.

Northern Quarter


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Today...

Northern Quarter


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter


----------



## Gratteciel

*Inspiring and beautiful images!*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

gratteciel

Yesterday...


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Jonesy55

Nice updates, that NCP car park by Chorlton St bus station is horrible, any plans to knock it down?


----------



## paul62

Jonesy55 said:


> Nice updates, that NCP car park by Chorlton St bus station is horrible, *any plans to knock it down?*


Hi Jonesy.

With all the money it must be making, I doubt it:lol:


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Manchester updates in truly English way...!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Jonesy firoz

#PiccadillyManchester


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## diddyD

Cool update.


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Truly English architecture and updates....!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



gratteciel said:


> *WOOOW Great architecture!*





diddyD said:


> Another cool update again Paul.





firoz bharmal said:


> ^^ Truly English architecture and updates....!


Thanks again guys. Very much appreciated.




*#Library* 












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## aljuarez

Eye-opening. Such a brivant city! Great architecture from many periods! :banana:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks Aljuarez & Christos












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Benonie

Great updates again Paul. Lovely library! :cheers:


----------



## diddyD

Oxford road^ without any vehicles.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



Benonie said:


> Great updates again Paul. Lovely library! :cheers:


Last year, it reopened after a massive refurbishment.



diddyD said:


> Oxford road^ without any vehicles.


Yes, it`s usually a busy road, especially with buses. Must have been a blink of the eye moment, if that`s what you mean? 

Much appreciated guys. Thanks again.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Gratteciel

Great pics again!


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Nice updates from Manchester indeed....!


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ I didn't know about Green Cola .....is it having same test........?


----------



## streetscapeer

looks great.. lovely pics!


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Very well done...!


----------



## VDB

My god Paul you have an eye.

Your photos make me incredibly proud of Manchester - it's almost frustratingly beautiful if that makes sense?


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



aarhusforever said:


> Awesome collection of perfect quality pics :cheers:





streetscapeer said:


> looks great.. lovely pics!





firoz bharmal said:


> ^^ Very well done...!





VDB said:


> My god Paul you have an eye.
> 
> Your photos make me incredibly proud of Manchester - it's almost frustratingly beautiful if that makes sense?


Your kind comments are very much appreciated guys. Thanks very much.

continuing....

Castlefield


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield


----------



## Benonie

Great pics from Castlefield. I loved that area and a nice restaurant over there, where we could warm up last winter. :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



Benonie said:


> Great pics from Castlefield. I loved that area and a nice restaurant over there, where we could warm up last winter. :cheers:


Thanks Benonie. Nice to hear that mate. Hope you enjoyed Istanbul too. 

#DeansgateLocks


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Another coffee on St. Ann`s Square.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Nice updates....!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



firoz bharmal said:


> ^^ Nice updates....!


Thanks.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


































]


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

#piccadillymcr












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



































​


----------



## diddyD

Great update^


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












































Thanks for looking.​


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Again great updates from Manchester....!


----------



## VDB

Great pics Paul - especially this one. :drool:














Looks like the weather has been great over in Manchester this week too - although a little warmer there I imagine :wink2:


----------



## Gratteciel

I love your pictures! Amazing city


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester :cheers:


----------



## paul62

firoz bharmal said:


> ^^ Again great updates from Manchester....!


Thanks again. 



gratteciel said:


> I love your pictures! Amazing city


Thanks very much. 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Manchester :cheers:


Thank you. 



VDB said:


> Looks like the weather has been great over in Manchester this week too - although a little warmer there I imagine :wink2:


It`s been nice for the last couple of days. Thanks again Ed.

^^Much appreciated guys.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*





















































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Benonie

Sunny, colorful and beautiful! :cheers:



paul62 said:


> This guy, I`m sure I caught taking a picture of me, and I think he knew that I knew.:lol: I`m probably on a forum somewhere myself now, too.:lol:


:colgate:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks Benonie.

Ancoats


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats


----------



## VDB

Wonderful. I need to explore Ancoats/New Islington more.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



VDB said:


> Wonderful. I need to explore Ancoats/New Islington more.


More residential than recreational (including the boats), but still worth a look around. Thanks for looking in again Ed.

New Islington Marina,
Ancoats.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats/New Islington


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats/New Islington


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












































Be happy.​


----------



## diddyD

The pics of the general public ^ are amazing.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

continued...


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter



































​


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates as always :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












































​


----------



## diddyD

Good eye^. Did you get to the great Manchester run this weekend?


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



diddyD said:


> Good eye^. Did you get to the great Manchester run this weekend?


No I never went. Much appreciated again Diddy.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## aarhusforever

Vibrant busy city...you gotta love it :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks Aarhus & Christos.

*About 3-4 miles outside the City Centre.*

Rusholme


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Rusholme












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Rusholme


----------



## danmartin1985

quite nice shots of lively street scenes.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Much appreciated Dan.

*Oxford Road,, a few miles out of the city centre in the Chorlton-on-Medlock area.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Looks like you've had good Spring weather over there!


----------



## paul62

Taller said:


> ^^ Looks like you've had good Spring weather over there!


It`s been a nice week. Thanks TB.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## aarhusforever

^^Nice angle in that last shot :lol:


----------



## diddyD

Good eye.


----------



## Limak11

Great updates, thanks! :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Nice updates, as usual!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



aarhusforever said:


> ^^Nice angle in that last shot :lol:


It`s all about positioning and distance:yes:, and being in the right place at the right time.



diddyD said:


> Good eye.





Limak11 said:


> Great updates, thanks! :cheers:





Benonie said:


> Nice updates, as usual!


Thank you everybody. Very much appreciated again.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Harrogater

Interesting!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks.






















































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Leongname

very nice photos in sepia, great update!


----------



## Taller Better

^^ agreed! Beautiful. Loved the photos of the Grosvenor Picture Palace; I've not seen it before. Seems to be a student pub now.


----------



## MyGeorge

sleek close-up shots of the buildings, and vibrant street scenes as well.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thank you guys. Each comment is very much appreciated.

*@random*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## diddyD

Good update^


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks again. 

*#caffeine #coffee #cappuccino #sepia #window*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates as well :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

:applause: well done Paul! especially https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8856/17874348216_dd38468124_b.jpg


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice updates as well :cheers:





Leongname said:


> :applause: well done Paul! especially https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8856/17874348216_dd38468124_b.jpg



Thanks guys








​


----------



## Benonie

Lovely pictures once again! kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks Benonie


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## VDB

Great pics Paul.

Yep, the Queen Victoria statue in Piccadilly Gardens is definitely Manchester's own "speaker's corner" - there always seems to be a protest or a rally on there - more so now that the Tories are in power of Britain. Manchester is socialist at heart, and it shows!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Always some sort of activity there in the Summer months. 
Thanks again Ed.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## diddyD

Amazing pics from this weekend^


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks D.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*#Latte*


----------



## Benonie

Love the railways!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Benonie


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Bristol Mike

Fantastic tours as always paul62!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks Mike.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Benonie

Nice updates Paul. I ove the sephia pic of Printworks! :cheers2:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks Benonie

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*














































​


----------



## Nightsky

Incredible pictures of Manchester...a cool, diverse city with a rock feeling!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*The John Ryland`s Library*
continued...


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Benonie

Very impressive city hall!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Thanks Benonie


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Svartmetall

This is such an awesome thread. Manchester has improved over and over again since I was last there in 2004. Thank you for showing me the Manchester of today - there is a lot to like there.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Thank you Svartmetall. Much appreciated.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks very much again Christos.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Benonie

Manchester really offers some amazing architecture! kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Much appreciated Benonie

#ChinaTown #ChinaTownMcr


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Jonesy55

Peveril of the Peak is one of the great historic pubs in Manchester city centre, it's years since I've had a pint in there, hopefully I'll go again sometime. I like the way these old quirky Victorian buildings sit amongst the new developments. :cheers: 



Svartmetall said:


> This is such an awesome thread. Manchester has improved over and over again since I was last there in 2004. Thank you for showing me the Manchester of today - there is a lot to like there.


 The city does seem to really be getting going again now, there were a lot of new developments and improvements in the years up to the 2008 crash but then a lot of the big private sector projects seemed to grind to a halt. Over the last 2-3 years they seem to be back with much new construction and good new ideas too.

Keep up the good work Paul62, lots of good photos showing all around the city centre here! kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Jonesy, thanks mate. Always appreciated.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












































Thanks.​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester Day 2015*





















































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester Day 2015*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester Day 2015*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester Day 2015*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester Day 2015*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester Day 2015*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester Day 2015*


----------



## Gratteciel

*Wooow! Beautiful parade!*


----------



## paul62

^^Thanks again Gratteciel

*Manchester Day 2015*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester Day 2015*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester Day 2015*


----------



## Leongname

great time and the beautiful update Paul! :applause:


----------



## Benonie

Great parade! :cheer:


----------



## paul62

^^Thanks Leon & Benonie

*Manchester Day 2015*





























































​


----------



## diddyD

Amazing pics.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks D.

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*






























































Thanks​


----------



## Benonie

Wow! Great sunny updates!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks Ben

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*












































​


----------



## Bristol Mike

Wow nice display there paul62 - very vibrant!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks Mike.

*Northern Quarter*












































​


----------



## JPRo

Again, super photo's paul....

Interesting little feature I came across in the M.E.N

Northern Quarter at dawn by Manchester photographer Simon Buckley for his Not Quite Light project.

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...news/northern-quarter-dawn---haunting-9006031

It's pretty good but I have to say not quite in the paul62 league of urban photography... hno:


----------



## Benonie

So stupid we've visited Manchester on the most boring day of year... Looks full of life on any other day.


----------



## paul62

JPRo said:


> Again, super photo's paul....
> 
> Interesting little feature I came across in the M.E.N
> 
> Northern Quarter at dawn by Manchester photographer Simon Buckley for his Not Quite Light project.
> 
> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...news/northern-quarter-dawn---haunting-9006031
> 
> It's pretty good but I have to say not quite in the paul62 league of urban photography... hno:


Thanks very much JPRo. Very kind of you mate.
I`ve seen the guys photography before. He has a page somewhere, where he was trying to sell slightly photoshopped images of Manchester`s ruff edges. 




Benonie said:


> So stupid we've visited Manchester on the most boring day of year... Looks full of life on any other day.


You did sound like you enjoyed yourself on the whole though. Christmas day is always a very quiet time, almost everywhere in the UK. I look forward to seeing your photos too, Ben.

Much appreciated guys.

*Manchester Victoria station redevelopment.*


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

christ, what an amazing set of photos. a great collection, manchester really is unique in the uk, you capture its eccentricities extremely well. 

make me want to explore the city myself. it seems like it has a lot of surprises.


----------



## Darude Sandstorm

Stupendous photos sir :cheers:


----------



## paul62

AUTOTHRILL said:


> christ, what an amazing set of photos. a great collection, manchester really is unique in the uk, you capture its eccentricities extremely well.
> 
> make me want to explore the city myself. it seems like it has a lot of surprises.


Thanks Tom. Hope you`re ok mate.



Darude Sandstorm said:


> Stupendous photos sir :cheers:


Thanks mate. 

Much appreciated guys.

..........................​
Besides the odd sunny day, it`s been a fairly shit Summer..... so far.

*Northern Quarter*















































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

#trains #trainstation


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## diddyD

Very good pics.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



diddyD said:


> Very good pics.


Thanks D












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

(21st June 2015).

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## Romashka01

Cool and interesting photos!


----------



## paul62

Romashka01 said:


> Cool and interesting photos!


Thanks


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












































​
​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*@random
*












































​ ​ ​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

24th June 2015. 19°C/66°F. Passing clouds.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*






























































​
​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

In the 
*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*












































:chill:








:chill:​


----------



## Benonie

Anyone not using their cell phones?... :colgate:


----------



## paul62

Benonie said:


> Anyone not using their cell phones?... :colgate:


These two must have forgot theirs.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Benonie

paul62 said:


> These two must have forgot theirs.:lol::lol::lol:


Indeed! They look completely disoriented and confused!... 

This one is lovely, btw!


----------



## charliewong90

nice in showing some real character of the city.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks Ben & Charlie

26th June 2015.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

27th June 2015.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*




















*NQ*


----------



## diddyD

Great job^ good set of pics.


----------



## paul62

diddyD said:


> Great job^ good set of pics.


Thanks again D.

City centre, taken in *Oldham*.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Today.....


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## diddyD

I cannot see your latest pics - have you deleted them?


----------



## diddyD

I can see them again now^ - I am sorry for that.


----------



## paul62

diddyD said:


> I cannot see your latest pics - have you deleted them?





diddyD said:


> I can see them again now^ - I am sorry for that.


I don`t know why it`s happening? You`re not the first to say it. 
Thanks D.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Out and about..

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

(27th ‎July ‎2015).

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## VDB

Shout out to Slice! Best place to get a pizza in the entire Northern Quarter, maybe even the whole city.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



VDB said:


> Shout out to Slice! Best place to get a pizza in the entire Northern Quarter, maybe even the whole city.


Not really into pizza, but had a very nice sweet potato soup from the place next door.

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## COmountainsguy

Great pics paul62!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



COmountainsguy said:


> Great pics paul62!


Much appreciated.

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## diddyD

Cool - northern quarter^


----------



## tony77

very nice


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks guys.












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## JPRo

Excellent photo's....


----------



## alexander2000

nice and I like your candid shots of people on the streets.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Much appreciated guys.






















































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Back into the 
*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester :cheers:


----------



## Darude Sandstorm

Love your work Paul, you highlight Manchester's cosmopolitan feel to a tee


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Manchester :cheers:






Darude Sandstorm said:


> Love your work Paul, you highlight Manchester's cosmopolitan feel to a tee




Thanks guys. Very much appreciated.

*Northern Quarter
*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## diddyD

Nice update.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks D.

About four miles southwest of the city centre.

*Chorlton cum Hardy*

#beechroadchorlton


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Chorlton cum Hardy*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Chorlton - cum - Hardy*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Chorlton - cum - Hardy*


----------



## JPRo

Chorlton looks ace!!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



JPRo said:


> Chorlton looks ace!!


Thanks JPRo. Hope all is going well with for you mate.

*Chorlton - cum - Hardy*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



diddyD said:


> Superb pics showing Manchester.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*





















































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*






















































​


----------



## Romashka01

A lot cool shots..


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



Romashka01 said:


> A lot cool shots..


Thank you


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Yesterday....

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## Benonie

I'm glad to see your fine updates again Paul! Manchester is so lively in summer (and other parts of the year, except X-mas...)


----------



## diddyD

Nice one.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



Benonie said:


> I'm glad to see your fine updates again Paul! Manchester is so lively in summer (and other parts of the year, except X-mas...)






diddyD said:


> Nice one.




Thanks guys Again, very much appreciated.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Ancoats*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Ancoats*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Ancoats*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Ancoats*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Ancoats*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Ancoats/New Islington*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Ancoats/New Islington*












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Ancoats/New Islington*


----------



## Benonie

Some great red brick buildings in Ancoats! 

Do you also have any pictures of the stunning Daily Express Building?


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



Benonie said:


> Some great red brick buildings in Ancoats!
> 
> Do you also have any pictures of the stunning *Daily Express Building*?


What a coincidence! because not long after you posted (or maybe even at the same time), that`s exactly where I was.

*Ancoats*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Flickr photos? There is an issue from flickr photos and all photos are unvisible.


----------



## Benonie

paul62 said:


> What a coincidence! because not long after you posted (or maybe even at the same time), that`s exactly where I was.


:cheers: What a gorgeous, timeless beauty! No wonder it's a listed building. It looks 20 years old, but it's built in the thirties of the last century! :nuts:


----------



## Gratteciel

^^ The building has been renovated?


----------



## paul62

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Flickr photos? There is an issue from flickr photos and all photos are unvisible.


A couple of people have mentioned it. Thanks.



Benonie said:


> :cheers: What a gorgeous, timeless beauty! No wonder it's a listed building. It looks 20 years old, but it's built in the thirties of the last century! :nuts:


Thanks Ben.



gratteciel said:


> ^^ The building has been renovated?


It used to be a newspaper printing press. It`s now office space (and I think there`s some apartments in it too). Thanks Gratteciel.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daily_Express_Building,_Manchester


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## diddyD

You have some very good street pics paul.


----------



## El_Greco

Good, good stuff!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



diddyD said:


> You have some very good street pics paul.






El_Greco said:


> Good, good stuff!




Thank you guys. Both very much appreciated.












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Benonie

Great updates again. I love this one.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



Benonie said:


> Great updates again. I love this one.


Thanks Ben


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



































[


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*





















































​


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice update!


----------



## Romashka01

Really interesting street photos!


----------



## paul62

^^Thank you guys.

Yesterday.....

*HM Prison Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*HM Prison Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*HM Prison Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*HM Prison Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*HMP Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*HM Prison Manchester*


----------



## VDB

Absolutely staggering photos Paul - especially love the skyline/streetscape shots from Strangeways.



gratteciel said:


> ^^ The building has been renovated?


Sorry for the late reply. 

No, the Daily Express Building was built looking like that in the 1930s. It was surely one of the most futuristic-looking buildings in the world at that time!!


----------



## JPRo

Rave on Strangeways....

http://louderthanwar.com/madchester...street-parties-outside-the-strangeways-riots/


----------



## paul62

VDB said:


> Absolutely staggering photos Paul - especially love the skyline/streetscape shots from Strangeways.


Thanks Ed.



JPRo said:


> Rave on Strangeways....


Can`t beat a good party.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Benonie

Great contrasts between old en new, gritty and shiny! :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks Ben

*Northern Quarter* (city centre)


----------



## paul62

*Manchester

Northern Quarter*


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

love the strangeways pictures. never tired of manchester.


----------



## MyGeorge

nice shots of cool city.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



AUTOTHRILL said:


> love the strangeways pictures. never tired of manchester.


Nice one Tom.



MyGeorge said:


> nice shots of cool city.


Thanks MyGeorge



*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*





















































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice update!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



gratteciel said:


> Very nice update!


Thanks G. Much appreciated.

*Northern Quarter* (city centre)


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## Benonie

We walked that canal paths to Castlefield last Christmas and that was a great hike! :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

I've made up my mind to come and visit again in March. Can't wait!!! :carrot:


----------



## MelboyPete

Nice pics of Manchester. Didn't know much about Manchester but these sorts of threads are very enlightening. Love the canals.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



Benonie said:


> We walked that canal paths to Castlefield last Christmas and that was a great hike! :cheers:


Thanks Ben. Waiting to see your photos.



Taller said:


> I've made up my mind to come and visit again in March. Can't wait!!! :carrot:


Nice one TB.



MelboyPete said:


> Nice pics of Manchester. Didn't know much about Manchester but these sorts of threads are very enlightening. Love the canals.


Thanks for looking in mate.

Thanks guys. All very much appreciated.

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## Romashka01

Cool shoots! interesting characters...especially girls with nose ring


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



Romashka01 said:


> Cool shoots! interesting characters...especially girls with nose ring


Thanks Romashka

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*












































​
​


----------



## El_Greco

Cool updates as always!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks El Greco.


----------



## Leongname

Curiouser and curiouser! (c)


----------



## Benonie

What happened on the last pictures?


----------



## paul62

Leongname said:


> Curiouser and curiouser! (c)






Benonie said:


> What happened on the last pictures?


It appeared to be one of the visiting rugby fans, to see the England v Uruguay game, getting drunk and being silly.:lol:


----------



## diddyD

I like how you capture drama on your pics lol - good update.


----------



## VDB

You're getting much better weather than we are here in Newcastle these past few weeks. It's done nothing but be cloudy and rainy for about 3 weeks now whereas Manchester appears to be basking!

Great photos as always Paul


----------



## oae Bumi

amazing


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



diddyD said:


> I like how you capture drama on your pics lol - good update.


Love a good drama:lol: Thanks Dave.



VDB said:


> You're getting much better weather than we are here in Newcastle these past few weeks. It's done nothing but be cloudy and rainy for about 3 weeks now whereas Manchester appears to be basking!
> 
> Great photos as always Paul


We`ve had a few bad weather days here, too. Thanks again Ed.




oae Bumi said:


> amazing


Thanks Bumi.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*





















































​


----------



## Leongname

nice update Paul! those persons made me laugh - Figaro here, Figaro there, Figaro up, Figaro down...


----------



## VDB

Dank architecture


----------



## marlonbasman

cool shots, nice city.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thank you.












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Leongname

:applause: love those benches.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



Leongname said:


> :applause: love those benches.















































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Manchester :cheers:




continuing...


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates as well :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

There is a sniper in this picture find him :lol:

nice update Paul!


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice pictures!


----------



## diddyD

Nice pics. - Is itv news there because of the Chinese presidents visit to Manchester?


----------



## daahst

Wow, I didn't know I'd like the architecture and urban design of Manchester that much. Great!


----------



## paul62

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice updates as well :cheers:


Thanks Chris.



Leongname said:


> There is a sniper in this picture find him :lol:
> 
> nice update Paul!


I see it now. Looks like something from a James Bond movie:lol:



gratteciel said:


> Very nice pictures!


Thanks Grateciel.



diddyD said:


> Nice pics. - Is itv news there because of the Chinese presidents visit to Manchester?


I'm not sure, but those images were taken Monday, and the visit was today. The itv news crew, an Irish tv presenter and a sniper, all in the same vicinity.:lol:



daahst said:


> Wow, I didn't know I'd like the architecture and urban design of Manchester that much. Great!


Thank you for the nice comment.

All very much appreciated.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

#construction 






















































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Romashka01

^^ funny guy

cool street shots, Paul


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



Romashka01 said:


> ^^ funny guy
> 
> cool street shots, Paul


 

#caffeine


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*













































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












































​
​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## Benonie

Great updates Paul! kay:


----------



## Hanna M.

Removed


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Thanks Ben.

Hi Hannah.

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*





















































​


----------



## diddyD

Nice night pics.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



diddyD said:


> Nice night pics.


Thanks Dave.

















​*NQ*


----------



## Beccaaa

I LOVE the diversity of this European city. I'm surprised it isn't touted as a major tourist destination, although I'm sure cities other than London are overshadowed by London itself.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



Beccaaa said:


> I LOVE the diversity of this European city. I'm surprised it isn't touted as a major tourist destination, although I'm sure cities other than London are overshadowed by London itself.


Thank you Beccaaa.

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*













































✌☮​


----------



## Romashka01

I really  enjoy your pictures!


----------



## El_Greco

Cool stuff, man!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Roman El Greco Much appreciated guys.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












































​


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great shots Paul! I was in Manchester these last few days and the city really felt like it had a buzz. Sadly, the weather was characteristically wet but I was certainly not disappointed. Must go back again in spring/summer in good weather and do a proper photo shoot as it was for work matters this time.


----------



## El_Greco

Cool shots again!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks Mike, glad you liked. & thanks again El Greco

*Northern Quarter*












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## diddyD

Have you noticed todays banner is Manchester? - Nice update.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



diddyD said:


> Have you noticed todays banner is Manchester? - Nice update.


Yes, props to VDB.

*NQ*


----------



## daahst

I only managend to look through the awesome pictures on pages 1 to 40 yet, however I'm wondering how "green" Manchester is? I don't see a lot of trees in the streets or many parks?

How does Manchester compare to other European cities in this regard?


----------



## paul62

daahst said:


> I only managend to look through the awesome pictures on pages 1 to 40 yet, however I'm wondering how "green" Manchester is? I don't see a lot of trees in the streets or many parks?
> 
> *How does Manchester compare to other European cities in this regard?*


Probably not very good.

http://www.creativetourist.com/articles/outdoors/manchester/six-of-the-best-secret-gardens/

The are some small parks /gardens scattered around the city centre. The big parks and rural areas are a few miles outside of the city centre. 
This thread is more focused on the built up areas, and is quite lacking in greenery.
Check here and here for some pictures outside of the city centre, (scroll down).
Thanks for looking in Daahst .


----------



## daahst

paul62 said:


> The are some small parks /gardens scattered around the city centre. The big parks and rural areas are a few miles outside of the city centre.
> This thread is more focused on the built up areas, and is quite lacking in greenery.
> Check here and here for some pictures outside of the city centre.
> Thanks for looking in Daahst .


Thanks for your quick reply and keep 'em coming!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^
*
Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*





















































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



Romashka01 said:


> Nice photos! *really fat squirrel*




He must eat at Mcdonalds. :lol:








@Whitworth Park .....


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Leongname

paul62 said:


> He must eat at Mcdonalds. :lol:


superb! ROFL
thanks Paul!


----------



## Gratteciel

Really nice pics!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



Leongname said:


> superb! ROFL
> thanks Paul!






gratteciel said:


> Really nice pics!




Thanks guys. Always appreciated.

#whitworthartgallery


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Benonie

Great autumn pictures!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks Ben.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












































:storm:​


----------



## Leongname

good update Paul! love this sepia style.


----------



## Leongname

p.s. why: :storm:


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## paul62

^^Thanks Chris & Leon.



Leongname said:


> p.s. why: :storm:


Getting wet.


----------



## diddyD

Nice autumn pics.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks Dave

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## Romashka01

#1258 :colgate:

Great update,Paul!


----------



## JPRo

Caffe Nero - lovely 


(the coffee's not bad either.....)


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



Romashka01 said:


> #1258 :colgate:
> 
> Great update,Paul!






JPRo said:


> Caffe Nero - lovely
> 
> 
> (the coffee's not bad either.....)




Thanks guys. 

*Northern Quarter*












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*












































​


----------



## El_Greco

Guerilla photography. Very good!


----------



## Leongname

Rain is sometimes a friend, rain is sometimes an enemy.
nice shots anyway. cheers!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^El Greco Leon Thanks.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Leongname

:applause: super shots Paul! :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



Leongname said:


> :applause: super shots Paul! :cheers:


Thanks again Leon.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Leongname

great shot Paul! love it.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



Leongname said:


> great shot Paul! love it.






christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Manchester :cheers:




Much appreciated guys. Thank you both.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Romashka01

Cool street photos as usual,Paul!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks D.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates from Manchester :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks.

*NQ*












































​


----------



## El_Greco

Good, good, good! kay:


----------



## PeterManc

Cool stuff Paul - never get tired of your photos.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

El_Greco Peter Cheers guys.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## capricorn2000

it's lovely you've shown the busy sidewalks and the streets dressed in holiday spirit.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks Capricorn.












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## diddyD

A nice lot of pics.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks D.














































*Didn`t it rain*.​


----------



## Romashka01

Cool pics Paul!


:colgate: kay: -> https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1464/23934357660_e60924dc0b_b.jpg


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Romashka

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## VDB

It's got to be said Paul, these last few sets are some of your best yet - really really amazing


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks very much Ed.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

#chinatownmcr


----------



## Leongname

nice update Paul!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks again Leon.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## General Electric

You are one Master of streets scenes shots, even if you take amazing skylines shots too!! kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



General Electric said:


> You are one Master of streets scenes shots, even if you take amazing skylines shots too!! kay:


Thank you GE.

Continuing....


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Benonie

Some great shots in these last series of pictures! kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



Benonie said:


> Some great shots in these last series of pictures! kay:


Thanks Ben.

continued.....





















































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*













































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## diddyD

Cracking update.^


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks Dave. Much appreciated.





















































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Leongname

beautiful update Paul!


----------



## yansa

Fine snowman portrait, nice pics!


----------



## Romashka01

Cool pics Paul! kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Leon Yansa Romashka












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice photos from Manchester


----------



## General Electric

So good, particularly the last picture of #1434


----------



## yansa

Very fine street photography, Paul!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks CG GE Yansa


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## Benonie

^^ :lol:


----------



## yansa

The cat... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

And very good portraits in this set!


----------



## Leongname

:applause: gorgeous photosets Paul! 

and a random shot: https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1687/24457930746_4a069185bd_b.jpg


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Ben Yansa & Leon

*Coffee*

* NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*






















































​


----------



## Gratteciel

Your photos are so attractive and natural. Congratulations Paul!


----------



## Benonie

When I was young, there was a bar on every corner of the street. I drank too much beer, the doctor told me. 
Nowadays there's a coffee bar on every corner. I drink too much coffee, my stomach tells me. :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Gratteciel Ben:lol: Always nice to hear from you.

*NQ*


----------



## diddyD

Cool update.^


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks Dave.


----------



## Benonie

Legalize it! :nocrook:


----------



## Leongname

it's quite an interesting photo, whether she shows him the direction, or they met their friends.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks Ben version dread
^^Thanks Leon Seemed they had just spotted the friends they were meeting.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*中国春节*

*#ChineseNewYearMCR* *#YearOfTheMonkey*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Leongname

nice photos of the day Paul!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks again Gratteciel

*NQ*


----------



## Benonie

I can almost feel the cold snow! kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Ben

*NQ*


----------



## yansa

#1521, last pic: An excellent portrait!


----------



## General Electric

Amazing pictures under the rain!


----------



## Romashka01

Cool pics!! kay: my  fav


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Yansa GE & Romashka Much appreciated.

Chill out in the *Northern Quarter*.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## El_Greco

Good shots!


----------



## Benonie

Sometimes it feels like being in a movie. kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

El Greco & Ben. Thanks very much guys.

*NQ*


----------



## diddyD

Cool street photography^


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks again mate.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












































​


----------



## Benonie

Great one! kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks again Ben


----------



## Romashka01

you have a good zoom in your camera 

Great street shots!


----------



## yansa

Very good shots, Paul!


----------



## Jonesy55

Why can't festivals stay on the day those festivals are supposed to be celebrated on? :gaah:

St. Pat's day isn't until tomorrow!


----------



## charliewong90

nice candid shots of people in the streets...


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

CG Ben EG Jonesy Charlie Thanks & very much appreciated guys.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Benonie

Looks as if this guy has got a funny hairdo... :lol:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Ben:laugh:


----------



## Benonie

The Metrolink network is still growing and growing... kay:


----------



## Jonesy55

It still needs to I think, from what I hear of colleagues working in Manchester who use it for their commutes it's always packed, they could do with 6 carriage trams at peak times I think rather than 4.


----------



## Benonie

^^ Where trams appear, cars disappear! :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Ben & Jonesy

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## Benonie

^^ Shiny Happy People! :banana:


----------



## paul62

Benonie said:


> ^^ Shiny Happy People! :banana:


Takes me back to Tenerife that one. 1991 Happy Days!

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## yansa

Excellent street photography!


----------



## Romashka01

I love your street photography! kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks again Very much appreciated.

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## yansa

I particularly like 2 and 3 from this set! 
Nice street photography, Paul!


----------



## PJH2015

Great photos, one day I'll find myself gormlessly walking through one of your shots I've no doubt


----------



## Benonie

Northern Quarter really is your natural habitat, Paul! :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



yansa said:


> I particularly like 2 and 3 from this set!
> Nice street photography, Paul!


Thank you Yansa



PJH2015 said:


> Great photos, one day I'll find myself gormlessly walking through one of your shots I've no doubt


I`ll do my best to make it as flattering as possible:lol:



Benonie said:


> Northern Quarter really is your natural habitat, Paul! :cheers:


Yes, I do chill there a lot. Nice one Ben

In *Ancoats* again.












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Ancoats*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice new photos from Manchester :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Ancoats*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Ancoats*


----------



## diddyD

Superb update^


----------



## yansa

Particularly love set #1630 - very atmospheric!


----------



## Romashka01

Great photos! I like  this guy


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

CG, Dave, Yansa & Roman. Very much appreciated.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## yansa

Like the red haired couple (?)!


----------



## paul62

yansa said:


> Like the red haired couple (?)!






























​


----------



## Leongname

great Paul! you are a real street photographer kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

Great stuff Paul! kay:


----------



## General Electric

Very nice pictures of the railway station, very atmospheric


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Yansa CG Roman & GE. Thank you.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*





















































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Not suggesting anyone is guilty of anything.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Gratteciel

Great pics! The police took the two guys to jail or it was only a control?


----------



## paul62

gratteciel said:


> Great pics! The police took the two guys to jail or it was only a control?


I didn`t stick around to see, I only saw them getting searched. Let`s assume innocence. 

Thanks for looking in Robert.

Legalise it!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester :cheers:


----------



## yansa

An excellent Portrait, Paul! (#1686 / 6)
The guy with the African (?) necklaces fascinates me.


----------



## Benonie

paul62 said:


> Legalise it!


kay:


----------



## diddyD

Superb - latest street pics.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Thanks CG, Yansa, Ben, & Dave


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












































​


----------



## Gratteciel

People give a special charm to your photos, Paul.


----------



## diddyD

Again - superb pics of people and public places.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks guys.


----------



## Leongname

a nice collection of graffiti Paul!


----------



## diddyD

There is some superb pics here.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Yansa Leon Dave


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## yansa

Superb street shots, Paul - love the pic with the two girls in coats.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



yansa said:


> Superb street shots, Paul - love the pic with the two girls in coats.


Thanks again Yansa.


----------



## yansa

An exciting building site! kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Yansa 

Went for a quick wander over to 
*Castlefield*.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Castlefield*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Castlefield*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Castlefield*












































​


----------



## yansa

Such a sympathetic thread. 
Especially like #1729/5! kay:


----------



## Leongname

:lol: a 'baby' potatoes bag: https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1614/26134588843_3cc6ffdb5d_b.jpg
:rofl:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great sets! 
It all started very well with the beautiful smile of the girl in the first picture of the first set.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Yansa Leon:lol: Roberto


----------



## Romashka01

kay: kay:
:colgate: #2


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks again, Roman.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## yansa

Superb! kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Benonie

A famous couple?


----------



## Gratteciel

Lovely sets Paul!


----------



## paul62

Benonie said:


> A famous couple?


No idea who they are. They were not British.



gratteciel said:


> Lovely sets Paul!




Thank you guys.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## yansa

For sure younger than Vienna. ;-)
Great updates, Paul - people and architecture. :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Very beautiful photos, nice use of B&W


----------



## paul62

Yansa GE Thanks


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



































​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice update Paul. The photo with the two young men waving in the car, is excellent.


----------



## yansa

Superb updates, Paul. #1795 is great - love the last pic. kay:


----------



## Romashka01

wow! So many great photos! :yes:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

CG Roberto Silvia & Roman Very much appreciated.


----------



## yansa

paul62 said:


> Sometimes with zoom, sometimes not. Most don`t seem to notice, (probably because they are used to seeing quite a few others, plus an ever increasing number of foreign visitors, who are taking street photos). Not been confronted yet; maybe one day.:duck:
> I was once questioned by police, who accepted what I told them after looking through my memory card, and on two other separate occasions, have been accused of being an undercover police officer.:lol: Thanks Silvia


Thank you for explanations, Paul! 
I once took a pic of Burgtheater with parking cars. A young man, who had
just left one of those cars, came to me and asked, if parking was allowed there.
I told him that I didn't know. He said he had considered me to be a
parking attendant. :lol: I answered smiling, no, only a hobby photographer. ;-)

Nice updates, by the way!


----------



## VDB

I always try and get people in my images because in many cases they "make" the photo - as Paul62's photos demonstrate brilliantly. However, as a guy, there's something unnerving about taking photos with women in the shot, so I just avoid it. Most if not all of my photos have men in them for this reason.

I wonder if it's the same thing the other way round for female photographers?


----------



## General Electric

paul62 said:


> Sometimes with zoom, sometimes not. Most don`t seem to notice, (probably because they are used to seeing quite a few others, plus an ever increasing number of foreign visitors, who are taking street photos). Not been confronted yet; maybe one day.:duck:
> I was once questioned by police, who accepted what I told them after looking through my memory card, and on two other separate occasions, have been accused of being an undercover police officer.:lol: Thanks Silvia



I also like the pictures with people above, they are part of the landscape. It's very interesting and says a lot about a time and a place.

This has happened me too, to be mistaken for an undercover officer, with my camera :lol:

Btw, very nice updates! kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Excellent! many great shots, many favorites kay:


----------



## Benonie

On my own with my camera in Brussels, I had some bad experiences with people who reacted very negative, sometimes even aggressive. Especially muslims don't like to be photograped so I avoid taking pictures of people in muslim neighbourhoods. 
Only in the city center, where's a mix of cultures, citizens, visitors... I take pictures of people and crowds. I'm not very good in taken pictures of people anyway. Architecture and public transport are my mayor interests. 

That said, travelling with wife and kid abroad, it's easier to photograph people. I suppose it's more impersonal and we're just some other tourists with a camera.


----------



## yansa

VDB said:


> I always try and get people in my images because in many cases they "make" the photo - as Paul62's photos demonstrate brilliantly. However, as a guy, there's something unnerving about taking photos with women in the shot, so I just avoid it. Most if not all of my photos have men in them for this reason.
> 
> I wonder if it's the same thing the other way round for female photographers?


I always have the fear to get on foreign people's nerves when I take pics
of them, no matter if men or women. ;-)


----------



## Gratteciel

I also prefer a photo with people in it. I usually use zoom or simply ask for permission (especially women) but that decreases the naturalness in the photos.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Silvia, Ed, GE, Roman, Ben & Roberto. Thank you all for your comments, views and conversation. All very much appreciated.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

CG Thanks.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












































[/url]​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Romashka01

Good job, Paul, great stuff :applause:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks Roman


----------



## diddyD

Superb candid pics.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

interesting discussion. i too find people often make a shot, but struggle with people seeming unhappy being (in their head) the subject of a candid photo. Not an issue in really busy / touristy places but I see it negativity in people's body language, when I'm out in the suburbs. I always end up waiting til the people have gone, or at least are walking the opposite way, and getting weirdly deserted scenes, or people's backs. paul certainly does an excellent job of capturing the human life of the city in a way I rather envy!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Dave & stevekeiretsu  Thanks guys. Very much appreciated.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## diddyD

Cool^


----------



## Benonie

That Piccadilly Rats! :nuts:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Thanks Dave & Ben.

*NQ*

#streetart


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Leongname

beautiful update Paul! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Really nice street art. Great update Paul!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Thanks Leon & Roberto.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Benonie

Great murals! Love the all. :cheers:


----------



## yansa

You're getting better and better, Paul! Cool updates! 
Especially #1845/1 is an artistic shot in my eyes! :applause:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ben & Silvia  Thank you


----------



## General Electric

kay: very cool


----------



## Benonie

Our own Master of Streetlife! :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

GE & Ben, Thanks guys.

Back to the *NQ*.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## Romashka01

kay: especially this  and  this


----------



## yansa

Fine updates, Paul!
The last pic is wonderful.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Thanks Roman & Silvia  Very much appreciated.

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## Benonie

I still love those gorgeous paintings!


----------



## yansa

paul62 said:


>


An excellent portrait, Paul! :applause:


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

Thanks Ben & Silvia


----------



## paul62

*Salford*


----------



## paul62

*Salford*


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*


----------



## yansa

Some superb updates, Paul! kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## diddyD

Cool update^


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

D

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## Benonie

Love the street art!


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

trendsetting photograph, people, city for culture, fashion, music, etc.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ben & VRZ Thanks guys.

*NQ* today...


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*

#Sunday #market #nqmcr


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks for all the great photo updates!! Wish I were there this afternoon. I'd first go to the Briton's Protection for a few cold bevvies, and then saunter over to Tom's Chophouse for the best steak and kidney pudding in town!


----------



## alohajava

Great street photography! I had no idea that Manchester is so multicultural. Interesting!


----------



## diddyD

Amazing street pics.


----------



## General Electric

Nice people in a fascinating environement. I ever like very much your photography, Paul62!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

TB alohajava D & GE Very much appreciated

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*












































​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

Cool pics Paul! real urban life kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

CG Roman

*Rusholme*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Rusholme*

Yesterday.....


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

#Whitworthartgallery #Park #coffee


----------



## yansa

Great street scenes, Paul, 1983 is extra fine! kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Nice to hear from you, Silvia


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## diddyD

Again - amazing pics and scenes.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

D

*Ancoats*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Ancoats*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Ancoats*


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice pics Paul!


----------



## Eduarqui

Hope Seltzman will be found and come back home.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates, Paul :applause:


----------



## falp6

Charming city, nice photos of Manchester!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

CG falp6 Thanks












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*





















































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## diddyD

Superb pics - St Annes church is nice.


----------



## yansa

Astonishing pics! kay:
You are a very talented photographer, Paul.


----------



## PellicanoItalico

Amazing City! Thanks for the updates :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Really nice, I'm loving it!


----------



## Eduarqui

paul62 said:


> *NQ*



^^

One of my favorite stars from Golden Era of Musicals: *Jane Powell *

Guess this is a Long Play with her songs, am I right? I need to take a plane till Manchester and take a look at this street fair


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Dave Silvia PellicanoItalico GE Thank you all for your very nice comments. All very much appreciated.
Eduarqui Yes, it`s an old long play record, although admittedly I haven`t much knowledge of Jane Powell. Thanks for the comment

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## yansa

Excellent street shots full of life, Paul! kay:
Love that violet bus.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Silvia Thanks again

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## yansa

What a funny photo shoot. 
Can nearly hear her laughter up to Vienna. :lol:


----------



## Romashka01

:colgate: kay: https://c3.staticflickr.com/9/8353/28556710186_2a1491af80_b.jpg

Great shots!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Silvia Roman

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## yansa

Very nice sets again, Paul. 

2038/1 is brilliant! :applause:


----------



## skylark

lovely old architecture and vibrant street scenes.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

@ Silvia & Skylark Much appreciated.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## diddyD

Again - nice pics.


----------



## yansa

Like the impressions from the building site, Paul!


----------



## General Electric

Very nice updates Paul kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Dave Silvia & GE


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## yansa

What a young City... 

Particularly love #2052/3 kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks Silvia


----------



## AbidM

That's a bit of an eyeful.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## diddyD

Superb street pics^


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks


----------



## Leongname

nice stuff Paul!kay:
love it


----------



## anonguy

As a resident myself, you capture the energy and spirit of the city very well Paul!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Thanks Leon & anon


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

This light railway service is cool! And people seems to enjoy it a lot - I would too


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Superb. Enjoyed your new sets very much, Paul! kay:


----------



## Berlin Manc

Great set of pics taken around Deansgate-Castlefield.

Cheers Paul, keep them coming.

This one particularly impressed me..

https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8246/29095889952_9826eca117_b.jpg


----------



## General Electric

Great updates, Paul! One special like for the smiling tram driver kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks everyone


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## diddyD

I do like the tram pics mostly - superb update.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Dave


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Eduarqui

A moment of infinity suspended in time:



paul62 said:


> ​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Eduarqui

*Castlefield*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Castlefield*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Castlefield*











































]


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Castlefield*


----------



## Leongname

very nice Paul!
p.s. here :lol: and there kay:
and all other :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Leon CG Thanks guys


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

I love towns with this architectural variety - urban landscape at its best


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Eduarqui


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## yansa

Excellent photography, Paul! :applause:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Silvia

Out and about in the 
*Northern Quarter*.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## yansa

A very good portrait, Paul! kay:



paul62 said:


> ​


 
And I love all the pics from the exhibition. ​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Dave, and Silvia Thank you very much for your input.


















I`m not really into doing narratives, `but`....

*Ancoats* is a historical industrial area on the periphery of the city centre, immediately next to the *Northern* *Quarter*. The area`s been seeing quite a lot of investment and regeneration.

Wiki.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Ancoats*





















































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Ancoats*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Ancoats*





















































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Ancoats*





















































​


----------



## yansa

Very nice updates, Paul!
Really an exciting part of town... kay:



paul62 said:


>


----------



## Romashka01

Great update! Very interesting photos,Paul kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Silvia Roman

*Northern Quarter*












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## yansa

Paul, somehow the locations in your last set, #2191, remind me of the
*CBGB Club* - Home of Underground Rock, where in 1976 the following live record
of wild young Willy DeVille was made: *Cadillac Moon*.
A cool song, in which we can hear in my opinion, that Willy was a great
admirer of Jimi Hendrix (I hear some resemblance to Hendrix' "The Wind Cries Mary").

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFe4gbVnfBw

To the location itself (as we see in the pictures): I'm not sure if I would
visit this toilet. :lol: :lol: 
But for sure the people could hear there great music far from the mainstream! kay:

Thank you for your impressive pictures - far from the mainstream!


----------



## paul62

yansa said:


> Paul, somehow the locations in your last set, #2191, remind me of the
> *CBGB Club* - Home of Underground Rock, where in 1976 the following live record
> of wild young Willy DeVille was made: *Cadillac Moon*.
> A cool song, in which we can hear in my opinion, that Willy was a great
> admirer of Jimi Hendrix (I hear some resemblance to Hendrix' "The Wind Cries Mary").
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFe4gbVnfBw
> 
> To the location itself (as we see in the pictures): I'm not sure if I would
> visit this toilet. :lol: :lol:
> But for sure the people could hear there great music far from the mainstream! kay:
> 
> Thank you for your impressive pictures - far from the mainstream!


Oh yes Silvia, I know of Willie/Mink Deville, of Spanish Stroll fame.
Thank you for such an interesting comment.


----------



## yansa

paul62 said:


> Oh yes Silvia, I know of Willie/Mink Deville, of Spanish Stroll fame.
> Thank you for such an interesting comment.


Love Spanish Stroll too.
My favourite slow song of Willy is this (pure love and soul...):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioxeqbQCvMo

So far a little music excursion.


----------



## General Electric

Manchester look so nice and lively, that great impression kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Silvia:dj: & GE Thank you.

*Northern Quarter*





















































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## yansa

Very nice market scenes, Paul! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice updates, Paul. 
I really like such markets; we can find very interesting things there.


----------



## paul62

yansa said:


> Very nice market scenes, Paul! kay:





gratteciel said:


> Very nice updates, Paul.
> I really like such markets; we can find very interesting things there.


Thank you.

continued...

*Northern Quarter *


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*












































​


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

It seems a very good district to live, is it expensive?


----------



## VDB

Paul, on what days is the NQ/Stevenson Square market?


----------



## yansa

Very nice neighbourhood, reminds me of Vienna's "Naschmarkt"...


----------



## paul62

Eduarqui said:


> ^^
> 
> It seems a very good district to live, is it expensive?


Rents are expensive, as is the cost of living lately, but nowhere near as expensive as London.



VDB said:


> Paul, on what days is the NQ/Stevenson Square market?


The second Sunday of each month. http://northernquartermanchester.com/makers-market-comes-to-the-northern-quarter/ If you decide to go, beware of my camera!!:lol:



yansa said:


> Very nice neighbourhood, reminds me of Vienna's "Naschmarkt"...


Just googled it. Looks very nice.

Eduarqui Ed Silvia Your feedback & input is very much appreciated and welcome.


----------



## Romashka01

As always, cool pics,Paul :applause:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Roman Thanks again.

About 5 minutes away (by foot) from the last set.^^ This part of the city has a different feel to it.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## yansa

Very enjoyable snapshots! kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Silvia










*Passers-by, coffee drinkers, texters, selfie-takers, smokers, and a busker etc.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## yansa

Nice shots, Paul! kay:
That "mobile-mania" also can be watched in Vienna...
Some have two of them...
Some seem to have been born with a little mobile in their hand...


----------



## paul62

yansa said:


> Nice shots, Paul! kay:
> That "mobile-mania" also can be watched in Vienna...
> Some have two of them...
> Some seem to have been born with a little mobile in their hand...


They`re very distracting and intrusive sometimes.:yes: 
Technology is Destroying the Quality of Human Interaction.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## yansa

Very impressive street scenes! kay:

Life as it is...


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



yansa said:


> Very impressive street scenes! kay:
> 
> Life as it is...


Thank you Silvia


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Romashka01

As always kay: my favorite https://c6.staticflickr.com/9/8734/29890655125_9d9cd3242f_b.jpg


----------



## yansa

Fine updates again, Paul! 
Especially love the light and the filigree leaves in the last pic! kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Roman & Silvia Very much appreciated


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












































​


----------



## Eduarqui

paul62 said:


> ​




*Designed and Fitted for You* is a good definition of this public feeling we see on each street of Manchester ​


----------



## yansa

Exciting, Paul! kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Eduarqui & Silvia


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## yansa

Superb updates, Paul! kay:
The last two pics are particularly fascinating!


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful updates, Paul! Great atmosphere in the city.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Silvia Robert

#*ChinaTown*


----------



## yansa

Superb new set, Paul! kay:


----------



## General Electric

Perfect urban shots! I love the colors of the city with red bricks! kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Silvia & GE Thank you again.

*ChinaTown*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## yansa

Superb new sets, Paul! :applause:

Love this...



paul62 said:


> Silvia & GE Thank you again.


​ ​ ... and the couple on the stairs! kay:​


----------



## Berlin Manc

A dynamic set of pics from China Town.

Those back streets are so atmospheric..

Thanks for all the leg work you put in Paul..:cheers:


----------



## VDB

This is a fantastic photo Paul


----------



## Eduarqui

This China Town in brick is reminiscent of many movies I saw, with Boris Karloff, from 1930s: amazing atmosphere, with a kind of innocence when trying to imagine what shadows hid - lovely place to be


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Silvia, Berlin, Ed & Eduarqui. Thanks for all for your input.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












































​


----------



## diddyD

A good atmosphere caught in pictures^


----------



## paul62

D


----------



## General Electric

Wow, perfect rendering, well done kay:


----------



## Benonie

Excellent street scenes! kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Silvia, Berlin Manc, Capricorn & D: Always nice to hear from you.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Romashka01

Great street shots, Paul! 

https://c8.staticflickr.com/8/7770/29557329743_a219524dcd_b.jpg kay: kay:


----------



## yansa

paul62 said:


>


 Very impressive shot, Paul! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Really nice new sets, Paul! kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

Great shot, I loved it :cheers:



paul62 said:


>


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Roman Silvia Robert & Eduarqui 

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*












































​


----------



## yansa

Like it!  kay:


----------



## General Electric

Well done Paul kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Silvia GE 

*Northern Quarter*












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## Benonie

^^ Nice shadowplay, great new set!


----------



## yansa

Suuuuuper! kay: (as we would say here in Austria, Paul  )


----------



## karlvan

cool shots and neat city.


----------



## Leongname

:applause:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ben Silvia Karlvan & Leon Thanks all of you.

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## Gratteciel

I love your photos, Paul. Manchester has become very familiar to me through your thread.


----------



## Leongname

great update Paul!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Robert & Leon It`s always nice to hear from you Thanks guys.

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## Romashka01

Very cool and interesting street shots!

my favorites: 1, 2, 3


----------



## Why-Why

You are the master of urban cool, sir!


----------



## Berlin Manc

Love your latest Northern Quarter streets pics.. real urban cool.. thanks Paul..


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Roman why-why and Berlin Thank you very much, for your very nice comments.

*NQ*





















































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

CG


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome, paul


----------



## angrybird2411

Nice show of other peoples' culture... colorful indeed.


----------



## Eduarqui

This cozy intimacy we can feel in Manchester has the atmosphere of a truly urban landscape, I enjoyed these updates very much.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

CG angrybird & Eduarqui: Much appreciated.


----------



## diddyD

Very nice pics^


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

D


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## VDB

Great pictures Paul.

Coming back to Manchester next weekend can't wait!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



VDB said:


> Great pictures Paul.
> 
> Coming back to Manchester next weekend can't wait!


Nice one Ed


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Romashka01

many interesting street scenes!


----------



## General Electric

Wonderful updates, dear Paul :applause:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Roman GE Thanks guys


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## diddyD

Good city life pics^


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Thanks again Dave


----------



## Eduarqui

These two photographs are a very good summary of artistic spirit included each day in your thread, and I'm sure Manchester is your partner  :



paul62 said:


> ​






paul62 said:


>


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Thanks Eduarqui


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice pictures, Paul. Manchester always full of life!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Thanks Robert

*NQ*












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## Why-Why

Love the hipster and friend in the bakery!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Why-Why

*NQ*


----------



## yansa

Very good update, Paul! kay:
Love the tattoo house with the smoking guy!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Nice to hear from you Silvia

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## Benonie

What a bunch of great urban images! :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Thanks Ben


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## diddyD

As ever - nice update^


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed as always great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Dave & CG Thanks very much for your comments.


----------



## paul62

*@Manchester Tattoo Show*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Wow... some of the best and most intense pics you ever showed us, Paul.
How cool for instance the last pic is... 

Congratulate you to your fine updates, Paul! :applause:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Thanks Silvia

the weekend continued......


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*





















































​


----------



## diddyD

Amazing - there is some real intense pics.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Didsbury* continued......


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Didsbury*


----------



## yansa

Very good job, Paul! kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



yansa said:


> Very good job, Paul! kay:


Thank you Silvia

*Didsbury*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Didsbury*


----------



## yansa

Especially love the last two impressions, and the walking couple in #2565/1! kay:


----------



## diddyD

A cool collection - superb pics.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks again Silvia and D Appreciated.

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## Gratteciel

Great, Paul!
It is always a pleasure to visit this interesting thread!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Robert


----------



## diddyD

Poo looks like he is lost^


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Loved this square receiving Christmas Season, it's like magic coming to real world


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates from Manchester :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Many great new impressions, Paul - especially love this still life:



paul62 said:


>


​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

D Eduarqui CG Silvia



































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## yansa

Very good updates, Paul!kay: Particulaly love the young skater, and this one:



paul62 said:


>


​


----------



## Berlin Manc

Another lovely set pics from around St Peter`s Square.

Much appreciated, thanks Paul..:cheers:

The square looks almost complete, and looking great.

It would be good though, if the whole square was swept of litter on a daily basis..

But it fairness, the litter problem does seemed to have improved somewhat, judging by your pics, and Freel`s shots on the Metrolink Extension thread.


----------



## yansa

The last one is my favourite! :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Silvia


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Berlin Manc

A stunning set of pics Paul, many thanks for all..

Good to see The Principle hotel have put PRINCIPLE signs all round the clock tower.


----------



## paul62

Berlin Manc said:


> A stunning set of pics Paul, many thanks for all..
> 
> Good to see The Principle hotel have put PRINCIPLE signs all round the clock tower.


Thanks mate. Hope life`s treating you good.


----------



## VDB

^^

Love that last set - and all the others of course :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Great new sets, Paul, stunning urban photography! :applause:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks Ed & Silvia. Always nice to hear from you.


----------



## yansa

Love the ones with the red colour effects, and the reflections! :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

These new buildings in Manchester are as interesting as historic ones, and it's nice to see them side by side: a good balance for urban landscape, if they're considering scale of neighbors, as it seems they're doing


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



yansa said:


> Love the ones with the red colour effects, and the reflections! :cheers:





Eduarqui said:


> These new buildings in Manchester are as interesting as historic ones, and it's nice to see them side by side: a good balance for urban landscape, if they're considering scale of neighbors, as it seems they're doing


Thank you both Silvia & Eduarqui


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## yansa

Such nice updates, Paul! My favourite is the very last pic - makes me smile...  kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Silvia


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Benonie

It's always fine to see some great new updates here:

This one is top! kay:



paul62 said:


> ​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester/Salford*

Ben


----------



## paul62

*Salford*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Why-Why

#Chinatown


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## diddyD

A nice update^


----------



## Berlin Manc

Lovely update Paul.. the streets of China Town have so much character, bustle and colour..:cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



diddyD said:


> A nice update^






Berlin Manc said:


> Lovely update Paul.. the streets of China Town have so much character, bustle and colour..:cheers:


:yes:
I went round there again today. 

Very much appreciated D & Berlin.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*#ChinaTown 
The Year of the Rooster: 2017*





















































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Nightsky

Great pics! Plan to make a roundtrip to England this spring. Will definately include Manchester, probably fly there first!


----------



## Leongname

superb images of Manchester!
as usually


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Nightsky Leon


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Levanlam


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

CG


----------



## christos-greece

^^ :cheers1: ...and as always great, very nice


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

CG Ben


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new sets, Paul!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Robert


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

great stuff!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Thanks Auto 

*Northern Quarter*












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## capricorn2000

wonderful photos, and I like the city's atmosphere.


----------



## Romashka01

............ kay: 


Cool Photos!


----------



## General Electric

Your street shots are always so cool  give good moods


----------



## WingTips

Superb pics Paul..keep..`em coming.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Capricorn Roman GE & WT Thanks guys, it`s very much appreciated..


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Leongname

that's cool Paul :lol:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



Leongname said:


> that's cool Paul :lol:


kay: Thanks Leon.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## diddyD

Splendid pics and locality.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

D

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice photos, Paul!
I like very much the cities with as much activity in the streets as Manchester.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Thanks Robert

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Your last three pages have a lot of good things to see, but I enjoyed particulary that young lady with a Medusa + Statue of Liberty Head: very cool, very original, very alive, very Manchester


----------



## yansa

Superb as always, Paul! kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

@Eduarqui @Silvia 

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## Handinglove

God, I miss Manchester sometimes. Your pictures really capture the essence and spirt of the city.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Handinglove Thanks.

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Those romantic dogs are funny


----------



## Antonio227

#2796. Nice _acordeón_.


----------



## paul62

Eduarqui Antonio


----------



## Leongname

great job Paul! you've captured the city very well :applause:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Leon

#spinningfields


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates from Manchester :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Nice capture of the city! Beautiful way to show it :applause:


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful city and lovely people, well captured through these photos.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

CG CE Capricorn Much appreciated.

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*





















































​


----------



## Berlin Manc

A lovely set of colourful street scene pics from the NQ, thanks Paul..:cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



Berlin Manc said:


> A lovely set of colourful street scene pics from the NQ, thanks Paul..:cheers:


Thanks Berlin. Always good to hear from you mate. 

*Northern Quarter*, continued....





















































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Cruel World*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## Why-Why

Terrific as usual, Paul, but I especially like this last one. "Pretty on the Outside"!


----------



## Romashka01

Great pics,Paul!! :applause: so many cool looking people


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Why-Why & Roman Thanks & very much appreciated.

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

CG Much appreciated.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Romashka01

Very cool pics,Paul! as always! kay:


----------



## paul62

*Trafford MB*

Roman

*Tattoo Tea Party 2017*
@EventCity, Phoenix Way, Stretford, Manchester, M41 7TB


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*


----------



## Why-Why

An awesome photo documentary, Paul! I still don't understand the phenomenon, but it makes for remarkable images.


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*



Why-Why said:


> An awesome photo documentary, Paul! I still don't understand the phenomenon, but it makes for remarkable images.


I like it, but some can go too far with it.


----------



## Benonie

Body art! Nice ones!


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

Ben


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*












































​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*


----------



## diddyD

Number 2873 - top pic.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

D

Today...


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

continued....


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Berlin Manc

Cheers Paul, your fine pics show so many grand buildings that line Cross Street..

Great to see the East Didsbury to Rochdale service finally running on 2CC in this part of town.


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! that's a cool tattoo tea party and I guess this is one of the things that the city is famous for? 
likewise, I notice the streets are really clean of litters, and nice to walk around.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



Berlin Manc said:


> Cheers Paul, your fine pics show so many grand buildings that line Cross Street..
> 
> Great to see the East Didsbury to Rochdale service finally running on 2CC in this part of town.


It`s felt like a long time.



capricorn2000 said:


> wow! that's a cool tattoo tea party and I guess this is one of the things that the city is famous for?
> likewise, I notice the streets are really clean of litters, and nice to walk around.


The tattoo tea party, is a yearly event in Manchester, but there`s tattoo conventions all over the country. 

Berlin Capricorn


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Nightsky

^^Nice, are these pics above taken recently? I plan to go to Manchester in one month or so as part of a round trip to England, but I hesitate because of the weather but it seems to already be quite nice weather there. What is the best month to visit?


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



Nightsky said:


> ^^Nice, are these pics above taken recently? I plan to go to Manchester in one month or so as part of a round trip to England, but I hesitate because of the weather but it seems to already be quite nice weather there. What is the best month to visit?


They were taken yesterday. Bright skies are not typical for this time of year, and I don`t expect it will last for long. Weather can be unpredictable, but as a generalisation, I would say July and August are best.
Thanks Nightsky


----------



## Gratteciel

Great pictures, Paul!
Many beautiful facades in Manchester. kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Robert


----------



## Eduarqui

Great pictures, and the Department of Tourism in your city should give a medal for your work, because we all are more interested about Manchester, and wishing to visit someday


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Thanks Eduarqui

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## Benonie

Spring is in the air! :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Not today.

12/03/2017

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## Benonie

paul62 said:


> ^^Not today.


It was here on the continent today! :banana:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ben

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## Nightsky

Nice updates! People really should visit British cities more, and not just London. Look forward to visit especially Manchester and Liverpool.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Nightsky

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*
continued..


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates from Manchester :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

CG

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## Romashka01

Great shots, kay: happy people kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Roman

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## diddyD

Very good pics.


----------



## Romashka01

Great job, Paul! kay:


----------



## falp6

Great photos Paul! Manchester looks very cool and uncomplicated.


----------



## Why-Why

Great street scenes as usual, Paul. The Northern Quarter looks like the kind of bohemian utopia most other cities can only dream of aspiring to.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

D Roman Falp Why-Why


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

On this sad day for the United Kingdom and for the whole world, my heart is with you all.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

CG @Robert, thank you for your nice words. Very much appreciated.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great photos Paul. Nice to see St. Peter's Square not looking like a building site. I think they were upgrading or working on the tram lines the last time I was in Manchester in 2015.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed as always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Berlin Manc

Lovely updates from around St Peter`s Square, Paul.

Looking great in the nice weather..:cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Mike CG Berlin Thanks guys.

*Ancoats*

#regeneration #gentrification


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Ancoats*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Ancoats*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Ancoats*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Ancoats*


----------



## diddyD

A lot of change - some of it wont please the conservationists. Again - very nice pics Paul.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

D 





















































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Romashka01

Great stuff,Paul! kay:


----------



## Leongname

great street life Paul kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Roman Leon Thanks guys.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Why-Why

Daffodils and palm trees ... now I've seen everything! Fantastic!


----------



## Leongname

:applause:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Why-Why Leon


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Nightsky

Great shots, when are they taken? Will to go Manchester wednesday next week!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



Nightsky said:


> Great shots, when are they taken? Will to go Manchester wednesday next week!


They were all taken last Saturday (25th March). I hope the weather holds out for you. 
If you`re into things like art galleries, libraries and museums etc, a bit of pre planning would be advisable, because the best bits can be hidden or far apart from each other. 

*Castlefield*












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Castlefield*


----------



## Nightsky

@paul 62: Nice updates, Manchester looks great in the sun! Looking at the weather report, it seems very promising. I was expecting grey weather though, so it will only be a plus if the skies are clear. :cheers: Will visit Manchester only for a day after Birmingham and Liverpool and then Leeds and York. As I only have one day I will chose one or two museums, Imperial War Musuem is the one I'm most interested in. I have heard there is an observation deck as well. Do you know any other public observation decks btw?


----------



## paul62

Nightsky said:


> @paul 62: Nice updates, Manchester looks great in the sun! Looking at the weather report, it seems very promising. I was expecting grey weather though, so it will only be a plus if the skies are clear. :cheers: Will visit Manchester only for a day after Birmingham and Liverpool and then Leeds and York. As I only have one day I will chose one or two museums, Imperial War Musuem is the one I'm most interested in. I have heard there is an observation deck as well. Do you know any other public observation decks btw?


I don`t know about public observation decks, but for a great view there is a restaurant/bar/cafe in Beetham Tower. Expensive, but you can just have a coffee if you want.


Beetham Tower


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Castlefield*...continued


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Castlefield*


----------



## Berlin Manc

The Like button has disappeared, so.. just to say.. a lovely set of pics from around Castlefield Paul..:cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great street scenes, as always, Paul. Btw, wonderful blue sky!


----------



## paul62

Berlin Manc said:


> The Like button has disappeared, so.. just to say.. a lovely set of pics from around Castlefield Paul..:cheers:


paul62 liked this post



Gratteciel said:


> Great street scenes, as always, Paul. Btw, wonderful blue sky!




Thanks Berlin & Robert.

*Castlefield*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Castlefield*


----------



## Nightsky

Great pics, look forward to see Manchester on thursday! Why did they remove the like button?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really great, very nice updates from Manchester :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

@Nightsky. I don`t know why the like button`s been removed. I hope you enjoy your UK visit. @CG 
Thanks for your comment guys.

*Castlefield
*


----------



## AbidM

+1 From me  (Let's hope they get the like system fixed, at first I thought that it was an April fools joke.)


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Abid

*Castlefield*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Castlefield*


----------



## Why-Why

That last one's a real beauty, Paul.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Why-Why Thanks.

*Castlefield*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Castlefield*


----------



## Berlin Manc

"Like" Nice pics..

Castlefield looks busy in the sunshine.


----------



## AbidM

I wouldn't mind living in Castelfield, However I'd imagine that it would expensive.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Berlin Abid

*Castlefield*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Castlefield*


----------



## Romashka01

Cool & interesting pics,Paul!
this is my favorite


----------



## VDB

Paul :applause:


----------



## AbidM

busy, busy, seems to look like it's very popular with young adults.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Roman Ed Abid Thanks for your thoughts & comments. Much appreciated.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

continued...


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












































Axis


----------



## Berlin Manc

Crackin pics from around Deansgate Locks and DC tram station, cheers Paul..:cheers:


----------



## Jonesy55

AbidM said:


> I wouldn't mind living in Castelfield, However I'd imagine that it would expensive.


It's pretty expensive being a popular area with new developments right on the edge of the city centre but if you are already living in London then I guess prices won't seem too bad.

Eg

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-65545103.html

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-65207258.html


----------



## General Electric

One time again, nice photography kay: Like it very much


----------



## falp6

I find the industrial appearance of the buildings and urban spaces very attractive. Nice pics Paul.


----------



## AbidM

Jonesy55 said:


> It's pretty expensive being a popular area with new developments right on the edge of the city centre but if you are already living in London then I guess prices won't seem too bad.
> 
> Eg
> 
> http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-65545103.html
> 
> http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-65207258.html


Well actually I live in Horley, Surrey but it's certainly no different from London just because of it's posh 'Surrey' tag. (Horley tends to be known as the sh!t bit of Surrey along with Redhill and surrounding areas, only the Reigate 'enclave' gets the benefit of the doubt to not be part of that sh!t bit; it's polished sh!t instead.) However yes, the price of the accommodation that you had linked to me was the price of my previous student accommodation in Oxford, and it was a titchy little rabbit hut. The north always looks nice, I'm just waiting for HS2, I wonder if that will massively rise or reduce house prices, of course at the moment in the UK, they're bit high since demand outstrips supply but I feel like the real estate buffoons would like too keep it that way so they can pocket of us.

Edit: I agree with the commenter above, I find industrial spaces attractive, one being a perverse reason, it's bare bricks that remind me humans nude, it's soulful.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Berlin Jonesy GE Falp Abid












































*The Piccadilly Rats*


----------



## Berlin Manc

The Piccadilly Rats.. the greatest rock n roll band on the streets of Manchester..


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

@Berlin:yes::dance2:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Jonesy55

Looking good in the spring sunshine! 

I'm a fan of Peter House, with a bit of a spruce-up I think it would be a nice example of architecture from that era (1950s?) to keep in the Manchester mix.


----------



## Berlin Manc

Lovely pics from around SPQ, Paul..:cheers:

I shall be in Manchester tomorrow for six days, will look out for you..


----------



## paul62

Jonesy55 said:


> Looking good in the spring sunshine!
> 
> I'm a fan of Peter House, with a bit of a spruce-up I think it would be a nice example of architecture from that era (1950s?) to keep in the Manchester mix.


http://manchesterhistory.net/manchester/tours/tour6/peterhouse.html



Berlin Manc said:


> Lovely pics from around SPQ, Paul..:cheers:
> 
> I shall be in Manchester tomorrow for six days, will look out for you..


I`ll keep my eyes open Have a brill time mate.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

In the 
*Northern Quarter*


----------



## Romashka01

The city looks very good kay: Great shots,Paul!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Thanks Roman


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*





















































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Eduarqui

That metalic stair outside the brck building fits very well, speaking of aesthetics and functionality :cheers:

And that woman looking to the map on street board makes exactly what I use to do when seeing one of these gifts on the street: I do love maps (I collect then for more than 40 years) and spend a lot of time enjoying one, when I find it


----------



## Nightsky

Nice updates. Wow! It's even more green now when I was there some weeks ago.


----------



## paul62

Eduarqui said:


> That metalic stair outside the brck building fits very well, speaking of aesthetics and functionality​ :cheers:
> 
> And that woman looking to the map on street board makes exactly what I use to do when seeing one of these gifts on the street: I do love maps (I collect then for more than 40 years) and spend a lot of time enjoying one, when I find it


They`re old warehouses, probably built late 1800`s. Unfortunately a lot of cheap shit`s been built around many of them since. 
Thanks Eduarqui


----------



## robhood

I live in liverpool but honestly Manchester its more multicultural and more cosmopolitan city than Liverpool
Now its when someone from liverpool will hates me, lol


----------



## paul62

robhood said:


> I live in liverpool but honestly Manchester its more multicultural and more cosmopolitan city than Liverpool
> *Now its when someone from liverpool will hates me*, lol


I won`t tell anyone.:lurker:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## General Electric

Beautiful pictures, Manchester look very cool kay:


----------



## yansa

Oh, the last pic with the church and the blossoming trees... :applause:
Superb portraits in *3044/1* and 3052/1! kay:

It will take me some time to look at all pics I missed here during my break, Paul - please be patient!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

GE Thanks. Silvia Nice to hear from you & hope you`re getting well.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## yansa

Thank you, Paul! I'm not so well as it seems, but photographing anyway...

Particularly love your #3056! :applause:


----------



## General Electric

The house "Old Wellington" is just amazing, like I imagine the ancient house in England


----------



## paul62

yansa said:


> Thank you, Paul! I'm not so well as it seems, but photographing anyway...
> Particularly love your #3056! :applause:


Take it easy Silvia, and I wish you a speedy recovery.



General Electric said:


> The house "Old Wellington" is just amazing, like I imagine the ancient house in England


Built in 1552

Thanks Silvia & GE


----------



## falp6

Cool set of Manchester!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Thanks Falp


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*














































*Give a boy - ANY boy - enough time, and he WILL eventually pick his nose!
-Lincoln Peirce*


----------



## christos-greece

As always really great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

A great quote, and so true!


----------



## Berlin Manc

Thanks Paul. I always enjoy your updates from around St. Peter`s Square..:cheers:

I am in Manchester tomorrow with friends on a five day pub and music holiday, so will keep a look out for you..

Pencilled in, are the Ruby Lounge, The Castle Hotel, FAC 251, the real Factory.. perhaps Matt and Phreds, and maybe The Eagle Inn, in Salford on Sunday night.


----------



## General Electric

Nice updates, beautiful!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

CG Why-Why @Berlin, you`ve picked a nice day for it. Hope the nice weather continues GE

Thanks guys Much appreciated.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new posts, Paul!
I really liked the first photo of post 3063.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

CG Robert Thanks


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## yansa

Superb updates, Paul! :applause:
You are a really creative photographer!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Thank you Silvia.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Romashka01

Great urban photos kay:


----------



## Benonie

Nice old mall! :cheers: Great updates!


----------



## yansa

Beautiful! kay:
#3079/1 would love to walk up there!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



Romashka01 said:


> Great urban photos kay:






Benonie said:


> Nice old mall! :cheers: Great updates!






yansa said:


> Beautiful! kay:
> #3079/1 would love to walk up there!




Was in there again, earlier today. 

Thanks Roman, Ben & Silvia.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












































​


----------



## General Electric

Great, so many great photographies. The whole is cool, a tremendous immersion in the life of the city :applause:


----------



## Eduarqui

Loving the architecture and interesting/handsome people in your photographs, trully "urban showcase"  

Manchester has different architectures using same block, this gives a lot of variety to landscape and, of course, interesting contrasts to catch with a camera


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Thanks, GE & Eduarqui Much appreciated.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*





















































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## diddyD

Superb pics - all over town^


----------



## Why-Why

A terrific set, Paul! Such vitality on the streets!


----------



## Berlin Manc

Terrific pics from around the city centre over the past week Paul..:cheers:

The sunny weather certainly helps to showcase Manchester at its best.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Dave Why-Why & Berlin Thanks guys.
Hope you`ve enjoyed your visit Berlin


----------



## Benonie

I do remember passing this beautiful tiled pub, was closed on Christmas. But we took some colorful pictures there. :cheers:


----------



## paul62

Benonie said:


> I do remember passing this beautiful tiled pub, was closed on Christmas. But we took some colorful pictures there. :cheers:


A shame, because I bet you would have really liked the inside of it. A very old, small & traditional pub.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Leongname

superb Paul! 
your Manchester's thread is really unique kay:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great stuff Paul! Nice to see pictures of the Britannia Hotel, where I stayed on my last visit to Manchester.


----------



## Eduarqui

Batman is enjoying Manchester too - Gotham City is at risk of losing its most famous citizen:



paul62 said:


>


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Leon Mike Eduarqui:lol:

Thank you guys


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Romashka01

Great city! Really impressive photos, Paul kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Roman

Into the

*Northern Quarter*....


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Ancoats*


----------



## diddyD

Good ones - cool.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

D


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## yansa

I'm very sad about those terrible news that reached us today from Manchester,
your city, a city of vibrant LIFE, as we know and love it from your pictures, Paul!


----------



## raguseor1904

I am so sorry for your lost, my heart is with you..


----------



## Benonie

Horrible, terrible! I'm deeply shocked by the news of this lousy attack on the people of this beautiful, lively city. Our thoughts are with all the inhabitants of Manchester....have courage in this hard times...


----------



## Bristol Mike

Why-Why said:


> Terrible news from your great city. May the cowardly murderers not prevail!


Second this! Big love to Manchester - thoughts and prayers to all those affected by last night's atrocities!


----------



## Eduarqui

Dear Paul,

we learnt to love Manchester thanks to you and your thread: our hearts and thinkings are right now with you and all the people there. I'm not with words enough to talk what I'm feeling, but hope to be here to give support and see again the real good things of this World you and the people of Manchester can give for everyone. 

Hugs and best wishes, my friend

Eduardo


----------



## falp6

I'm appalled by this dreadful attack. My condolences to the families who lost their loved ones. How long will innocent people continue to be victims of these soulless?


----------



## Jonesy55

Don't worry people, like the many other cities that have suffered this kind of barbarism Manchester is strong and will not be cowed by these losers.


----------



## christos-greece

Terrible news about Manchester today; Hugs and best wishes, Paul :hug:


----------



## Berlin Manc

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Lovely words and thoughts on what happened in Manchester guys.

Through his wonderful pics, Paul has brought the city much closer and into our hearts.

In MCR for six days tomorrow, so I shall pay my respects in the city centre at St Ann`s Church, before visiting my dad.


----------



## Gratteciel

Terrible tragedy in Manchester. My thoughts and my heart are with you all.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thank you for your kind words, all. Shows what a nice & friendly community "Urban Showcase" really is.

Yesterday, as to be expected; heavy police presence, and TV crews are everywhere to be seen.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Taller Better

Wonderful photos, Paul! Terrible things happened, but the people of Manchester were amazing how they all pulled together and responded to help.


----------



## christos-greece

We love Manchester indeed! Wonderful, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Salford*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

CG


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*


----------



## yansa

Nice running report, Paul! 

Love the second last pic of #3221! kay:

When I see the futuristic looking trams of other cities and think of Vienna's
old trams, I'm nearly a little ashamed.  But perhaps those oldtimers fit to
the nostalgic flair that Vienna sometimes has...

#3224/1: This building surely get's a second look from many people - very extraordinary.


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

^^Thanks Silvia


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*


----------



## yansa

paul62 said:


>


​ 
Haha, nice posing! :lol: kay:


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

Thanks again, Silvia


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*


----------



## Why-Why

What has always struck me about your wonderfully vibrant street scenes, Paul, is how culturally diverse the population of Manchester is and yet how much everyone seems to be enjoying themselves. If the recent atrocity can be explained at all, it seems to have been committed by someone who hated community, joy, and life itself, as those are what seem to be found everywhere on the streets of Manchester. Please continue to celebrate that vitality!


----------



## Gratteciel

What a beautiful city and great way to capture it with your lens, Paul.
I really like the canals, the streets, the buildings, the bridges and especially, the people.


----------



## yansa

Phantastic update! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice set of photos, Paul :applause:


----------



## paul62

Why-Why Robert Silvia CG Thank you for your nice thoughts & comments.


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

continued....


----------



## paul62

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Northern Quarter*





















































​​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

*Northern Quarter*

















​


----------



## paul62

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Northern Quarter*











































​


----------



## Romashka01

Great update, Paul! I particularly like this one


----------



## yansa

Fine updates, Paul! kay:

Like the same pic as Roman mentioned, and this one is another favourite:



paul62 said:


>


​


----------



## paul62

Roman Silvia Much appreciated

#counterdemo


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Why-Why

Wonderfully dramatic images, Paul! #3313.2 says it all, I think.


----------



## Eduarqui

I'm seeing all your updates, since last week, and enjoying this cool Springtime in Manchester, but would like to call for attention of this specific postage, because you answered yansa creating a visual poem with her asking (the "smilies" asking for giving thanks) and the image of yellow spheres over the sail boats, on those poles, on first photograph, like a continuity of spirit between people communicating through Internet. And I loved this.

Here is the specific postage:



paul62 said:


> @Capricorn Thank you.
> @Silvia, just for you , and not forgetting a .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


​


----------



## Eduarqui

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice new photos, Paul :cheers:
> 
> btw, i delete 4 of your naked bikers photos, because *nudity photos are not allowed on SSC forums.*



Geee, I missed this 

Well, I can understand SSC rules but, in case of democratic elections (don't forget Greece created Democracy :cheers, please include my "yes" vote for people with Springtime/Summer Adequate Clothes (including lack of clothes  ) .


----------



## yansa

Eduarqui said:


> I'm seeing all your updates, since last week, and enjoying this cool Springtime in Manchester, but would like to call for attention of this specific postage, because *you answered yansa creating a visual poem with her asking (the "smilies" asking for giving thanks) and the image of yellow spheres over the sail boats, on those poles, on first photograph, like a continuity of spirit between people communicating through Internet. And I loved this.
> *
> Here is the specific postage:


Eduardo, first of all: Welcome back, dear friend! 

What a good eye and special sensibility you have! Astonishing!


----------



## yansa

Great update, Paul! kay:


----------



## paul62

Why-Why Eduarqui & Silvia

*Northern Quarter*













































​


----------



## paul62

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful photos as always, Paul!
It is amazing the enormous activity that exists in the streets of Manchester.
I also love the way you capture the expression on people's faces.


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice sets, Paul!
Beautiful Turkish parade!
Fun never ends in Manchester!


----------



## paul62

Why-Why Joseph Silvia Robert Much appreciated.


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Janis Joplin is alive !!! kay: :lol:



paul62 said:


>


I also detected a "Lenny Kravitz" and an "Arnold Schwarzenegger" in your nice
update, Paul. 

Will hear now Lenny Kravitz' "American Woman" on youtube to wake up -
am so tired this morning...


----------



## diddyD

Superb scenes.


----------



## paul62

Silvia D Much appreciated.
@Silvia. Just googled Janis Joplin.:yes:

*Northern Quarter*





















































​


----------



## alexander2000

lovely street photos, so candid.


----------



## General Electric

Many beautiful shots paul, kay:


----------



## MilbertDavid

beautiful and lively street scenes.


----------



## yansa

Very nice update, Paul! kay:


----------



## Nightsky

Nice updates! Manchester have a special feeling! I will post my Manchester thread soon.


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62

Thank you all. Very much appreciated.












































​


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## skymantle

Wow, excellent shots, felt like I was almost there. :cheers:


----------



## Berlin Manc

Well done, as always Paul..:cheers:

Love your colourful shots from around China Town and the Gay Village today.

On your first pic. Is the burnt out building on that prominent corner of China Town getting renovated?

I hope it survives.. it fits in so well. Thanks.


----------



## yansa

Thank you, Paul - I love your pics! kay:


----------



## paul62

Skymantle Silvia Thanks



Berlin Manc said:


> Well done, as always Paul..:cheers:
> 
> Love your colourful shots from around China Town and the Gay Village today.
> 
> *On your first pic. Is the burnt out building on that prominent corner of China Town getting renovated?*
> 
> *I hope it survives.. it fits in so well.* Thanks.


Looks a bit beyond it, but I hope so. 

Thanks Berlin





















































​


----------



## paul62

Thanks again, Silvia


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## capricorn2000

nice street shots, lovely atmosphere.


----------



## skymantle

excellent sets, was a pleasure to go through...whilst I was listening to some YT choons. :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Like it!  :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

As usual, great pictures, Paul!


----------



## Why-Why

I love how there's so much happening in your street images, Paul ... like that couple in #3463.5 who seem to be doing a little dance in the background.


----------



## paul62

Capricorn skymantle Silvia Robert Nick Much appreciated.


----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Lovely updates, Paul! kay:

What a nice portrait! The shadow of the lashes... 



paul62 said:


>


​


----------



## diddyD

Nice sunny pics ☀


----------



## paul62

Silvia Dave


----------



## yansa

Especially love the last three! kay:

Paul, do you make a photo-walk every day and then post the pics the same
or the next day in the forum, or do you always have the camera with you
and use every opportunity? 

I do both - go out only for photo-walks, but very often also have the camera
with me when I'm on the way because of some other purpose.


----------



## paul62

yansa said:


> Especially love the last three! kay:
> 
> Paul, do you make a photo-walk every day and then post the pics the same
> or the next day in the forum, or do you always have the camera with you
> and use every opportunity?
> 
> I do both - go out only for photo-walks, but very often also have the camera
> with me when I'm on the way because of some other purpose.


Generally, I take photos once or twice a week. I tend to just take a lot of random shots on the same day, and when I get home, I have always taken a lot more than I thought I had. 
I spread post them chronologically, any time from the same day, to a week later. These I`m posting now, are from six days ago.


----------



## yansa

paul62 said:


> Generally, I take photos once or twice a week. I tend to just take a lot of random shots on the same day, and *when I get home, I have always taken a lot more than I thought I had*.
> I spread post them chronologically, any time from the same day, to a week later. These I`m posting now, are from six days ago.


Thank you for giving me a little insight into the way you work, Paul! 

The same with me - sometimes I come home from a two hours walk and
see that I have taken over 400 pics... 

Great update, by the way! kay:


----------



## paul62

Silvia


----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Lovely street performance!


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Berlin Manc

Great pics, from around the lovely, spacious.. St Peters Square, thanks Paul..:cheers:

I shall be in Manchester for a week, end of July, I shall keep a look out for you..


----------



## Romashka01

fascinating photos, really :applause:

my favorites:
#3478/2
#3478/3
#3479/1


----------



## paul62

Silvia CG Berlin Roman


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Fine updates, lovely pic with woman enjoying music and the sun... kay:

And I love this! :applause:



paul62 said:


>


​


----------



## paul62

Thanks Silvia


----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Great update, Paul! kay:

In 3488/1 the dog seems to be fed better than the man... 
A street beggar, sitting near a supermarket with his dog, once told me,
that the people buy much more food for his dog than for himself...

Great shop windows, very erotic the one with the nice light and shadow...


----------



## Why-Why

Great shots as ever, Paul. And interesting to see the gate of Chetham's Library at #3484.5. I went in there once ... an astonishing medieval survival.


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice new sets of photos, Paul!
Great atmosphere in Manchester!
It seems that there are very good weather there.


----------



## paul62

Why-Why said:


> Great shots as ever, Paul. And interesting to see the gate of Chetham's Library at #3484.5. I went in there once ... an astonishing medieval survival.


Got some pictures of it from the inside here. Thanks Nick.

Silvia Robert


----------



## yansa

Very nice update, Paul! kay:


----------



## paul62

Silvia


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice photos about Manchester :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Very nice update, as always, Paul! kay:

What is the name of the gallery?


----------



## skymantle

Very interesting set. What is the gallery with what looks like bas relief copies from the Parthenon frieze...in the wall niches, last pic. :cheers:


----------



## paul62

CG Silvia



skymantle said:


> Very interesting set. What is the gallery with what looks like bas relief copies from the Parthenon frieze...in the wall niches, last pic. :cheers:


It`s the entrance hall of Manchester Art Gallery (below).








​
Thanks skymantle.


----------



## yansa

Thank you, Paul! 
Very nice observations in the last update! kay:


----------



## paul62

Thank you, Silvia

Today....


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Very nice update with superb portraits, Paul! kay:

Particularly like the very last pic (gallery), #3504/3 and #3503/4
(old man surrounded by many young people).

In Vienna this would be just the opposite: One young and many older ones. 
Vienna has a population with average age about 41.
And Manchester?


----------



## paul62

yansa said:


> Very nice update with superb portraits, Paul! kay:
> 
> Particularly like the very last pic (gallery), #3504/3 and #3503/4
> (old man surrounded by many young people).
> 
> In Vienna this would be just the opposite: One young and many older ones.
> Vienna has a population with average age about 41.
> And Manchester?


Manchester has an average age of about 33 and a meridian age of 29. Statistics can vary slightly, depending on who makes them. 
I wouldn`t class 41 as being a much higher average age. I think perhaps you see more young people in the city centre, because there`s a high number of young people living there, at this present time.


----------



## paul62




----------



## Romashka01

Great pics again, Paul! kay: 
my favorite


----------



## LtBk

yansa said:


> Very nice update with superb portraits, Paul! kay:
> 
> Particularly like the very last pic (gallery), #3504/3 and #3503/4
> (old man surrounded by many young people).
> 
> In Vienna this would be just the opposite: One young and many older ones.
> Vienna has a population with average age about 41.
> And Manchester?


Many of them look like college students. Maybe that's why.


----------



## yansa

paul62 said:


> Manchester has an average age of about 33 and a meridian age of 29. Statistics can vary slightly, depending on who makes them.
> I wouldn`t class 41 as being a much higher average age. I think perhaps you see more young people in the city centre, because there`s a high number of young people living there, at this present time.


I see... 
At the other hand, the many older people we see in the streets of Vienna
could also be a sign for a good quality of living (compared to other big cities
of the world), so that the people reach a high age. 
Let's see it positive, but it's a fact that here are living many old people.

Great update of yours! kay:


----------



## paul62

Roman LtBk Silvia Have a nice weekend
@Silvia. That might be true. As far as I know Vienna tops the list for the best quality of life, and has done for a few years now.


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## yansa

That's nice to see all the different kinds of people, Paul... kay:


----------



## diddyD

Again - amazing street pics.


----------



## Eduarqui

paul62 said:


> [/CENTER]


I could imagine a tittle for this photograph: *Ladies sing the Blues* :cheers:

(if anyone is too young to remember, I'm talking about fabulous Billy Holiday and the film with her biography)


----------



## paul62

Silvia Dave @Eduarqui Billie Holiday is timeless

Thanks for comments and thoughts. Much appreciated.

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Eduarqui

paul62 said:


> Manchester has an average age of about 33 and a meridian age of 29. Statistics can vary slightly, depending on who makes them.
> I wouldn`t class 41 as being a much higher average age. _*I think perhaps you see more young people in the city centre, because there`s a high number of young people living there, at this present time*_.


This seems a very good information for me, and not so common in other towns (at least it isn't common here): to live close to city centre use to be expensive in many places - one of many reasons that explain why so many people move for distant suburban areas. 

I can imagine that Manchester can offer housing options for many people, including young people: guess that there, as here, "young people" hasn't so high incomes, because they are beginning to work.

Your images seem to show this offer of options to live I am imagining to be very real.


----------



## Benonie

Always good to return to good old Manchester. Even online! :cheers:


----------



## paul62

@Eduarqui City centre living is very expensive here too. 
Ben Thanks guys. Very much appreciated.


----------



## diddyD

Cool street pics - like always.


----------



## paul62

D


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

believe to the photos - should be the "youngest" city in the UK?! average age?


----------



## Why-Why

There are some brilliant contrasts in Manchester's cityscape these days, Paul. And that Engels statue ... fantastic!


----------



## paul62

VITESKI RED ZMAJA Average age is about 33. Not the youngest.
Why-Why Thanks


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## diddyD

Nice ones.


----------



## paul62

Dave


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Now I had a lot of updates to check out, Paul - great pleasure! 

Loved the nice colours in 3525/1...
The sculpture in 3530/2 tells us: "Take it easy", or "Yes, we can!" 
3538/3 young god in striped trousers 
3539/1 Oh yeah... kay:


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Paul you are one of the few who understands that "city" means, or = citizen and architecture. Later we can compare the change of people and architecture and the influance of both to each other. Urban Showcase of other cities at this forum shows just buildings. Except Lvivi in Ukraine. They should learn from you.
If you have some pics of streets and places in Manchester from the past to compare nower days - would be great ! Thanks. Great and important work !


----------



## roydex

Love the photos, seems i was there too the way you pictured it


----------



## paul62

Silvia VRZ Roydex Thank you, all.


----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Paul kay:


----------



## Why-Why

VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> Paul you are one of the few who understands that "city" means, or = citizen and architecture.


Great shots, Paul. And Viteski above describes your gift very well.


----------



## Leongname

nice kay:
p.s. wondering why the first image is in black and white? LOL


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62

Silvia Nick CG



Leongname said:


> nice kay:
> p.s. wondering why the first image is in black and white? LOL


I dont know, to be honest. There must have been some reason, at the time. :lol::lol:





















































​


----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

What is the message behind the yellow umbrellas, Paul? 

This one is particularly nice! kay: :lol:



paul62 said:


>


----------



## paul62

Silvia I ve no idea what it was about:dunno:


----------



## paul62




----------



## DWest

lovely photos, nice architecture and I like your candid shots of people in the streets.


----------



## yansa

Cool pics, Paul! :applause:


----------



## paul62

DWest Silvia

Into the
*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Lovely, Paul! Feels like being there oneself! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice sets again, Paul!


----------



## paul62

Silvia & Robert Thanks again.


----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Haha! The second last pic! :lol:

Superb impressions of street life, Paul! kay:

Women and jewellery... 
And one guy is forced to take a look too... 



paul62 said:


>


​


----------



## paul62

Silvia


----------



## paul62




----------



## skymantle

Your street life pics are wonderful, really makes these street scenes come alive. :cheers:


----------



## paul62

Skymantle


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Great pics, Paul! kay:


----------



## stevekeiretsu

love that dog cocking its leg :lol: which maybe sounds like i'm ... ahem... taking the piss of the subject matter, but really, the composition is great


----------



## Gratteciel

Great pics again, Paul!
It seems the weather is very nice.


----------



## Romashka01

Great pics! :applause:

This is a very extraordinary photo! Makes me smile 

Hahha so funny girls! 


Paul in the reflection?


----------



## paul62

Silvia stevekeiretsu:laugh:kay: Robert 
@RomanThat`s not me.

Thanks to all.


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

So great urban impressions, Paul! kay:

This well dressed guy fulfills the cliche of what we from abroad sometimes think is
a "real Englishman". 



paul62 said:


>


​ 
The second pic: A man in fear of an angry woman? :lol:
The picture put a smile on my face.


----------



## diddyD

A superb update.


----------



## paul62

Silvia Dave


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Berlin Manc

Lovely updates in recent days Paul, thanks.

With so much construction work going on around Deansgate-Castlefield, your pics have taken on another dimension.

The tram ride from Cornbrook via D-C down to the photogenic St. Peters Square is increasingly, a super wow journey for MCR skyscraper enthusiasts..:nuts:


----------



## yansa

Thank you, Paul - phantastic! :applause:
I enjoyed this very much!


----------



## paul62

Berlin Silvia Much appreciated.


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Love the street singer and the Japanese photographer (#3588)! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful specially those red-bricked buildings...I'm just curious 
what those long boats in that narrow canal are transporting?


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Jonesy55

capricorn2000 said:


> beautiful specially those red-bricked buildings...I'm just curious
> what those long boats in that narrow canal are transporting?


Tourists probably. People rent these boats and pilot them around the UK canal network, some people even live in them permanently.

http://www.canaljunction.com/narrowboat/holiday_hire.htm


----------



## Eduarqui

Coming back to see your recente updates, dear friend, and I would love to see the channels where I live being used for people, as we can see there in Manchester.


----------



## Eduarqui

I do love the spontaneity and carefree of dogs, wherever they live: 



paul62 said:


> [/CENTER]


----------



## Why-Why

Coming back to your wonderful thread after two weeks away, Paul, my impression is ... Manchester is a city of young people from all over the world, most of whom seem to be having the time of their lives in spite of the grey skies. Only occasionally do you capture the melancholy of youth, as in that powerful shot of the lone girl at the tram stop.


----------



## paul62

Thank you everyone. Very much appreciated.

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## Benonie

Lovely updates and street scenes again Paul. Quite a lot of construction works going on at Deansgate. Fine!


----------



## yansa

Great studies of people, and this is my favourite kay:



paul62 said:


>


​ 
Paul, today I saw the first two hours of the Streetparade Vienna -

http://streetparade.at/

- and had the chance a bit to follow your tracks in street photography.
It was a nice experience with good dance music and a lot of interesting
people.  I'm only just learning to take pics so quickly, very difficult!
The more I admire your work!


----------



## paul62




----------



## ashton

These are great updates, thanks...


----------



## yansa

Not a single "weak" picture... - great update, Paul! :applause:


----------



## General Electric

Fantastic, great immersion in the city life :applause:


----------



## paul62

ashton, Silvia & GE. Very much appreciated. Thanks again.

*Northern Quarter*.....


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Why-Why

Some great character studies in this set, Paul! E.g., those people waiting to cross the road in #3687.1, but there are many other examples.


----------



## ashton

I can see a cool vibe in this city. These photos are just amazing, thanks for the update man.


----------



## yansa

Always a joy to look in here, Paul! kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

One of most interesting things about seeing your thread is to discover how people can be so well fitted with the place where they live: being a citizen or a visitor, everyone looks like a shoal of fishes integrated and enjoying coral reefs, where everything looks connected to everyone, when we see Manchester


----------



## Romashka01

Cool pics, Paul! especially like this   and this
kay:


----------



## paul62

Why-Why ashton Silvia Eduarqui Roman: Much appreciated.


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Loved the register of men at work


----------



## paul62

*Salford/Manchester*


----------



## ashton

Amazing as usual. Thanks for these..


----------



## paul62

Eduarqui & ashton


----------



## ashton

These updates are really nice, thanks.


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

This group of young people with music instruments and the stilt girl -
was this a kind of religious or art happening, Paul? I see nice paroles on the ground
like "You are loved" or "Miracles happen every day". kay:


----------



## paul62

yansa said:


> This group of young people with music instruments and the stilt girl -
> was this a kind of religious or art happening, Paul? I see nice paroles on the ground
> like "You are loved" or "Miracles happen every day". kay:


Yes Silvia, one of them told me, they were a fellowship from the USA, but have been living in London for the past five years.


----------



## Romashka01

Interesting stuff! Among my favorites are this and this


----------



## ashton

Great updates, thanks.


----------



## Why-Why

Great urban shots, Paul. What seems strange to us North Americans is that there's hardly a car to be seen in any of them. Can this be why your subjects seem so comfortable on the streets?


----------



## yansa

Very nice pics, Paul! The little drummer boy... kay:
Thank you for showing!


----------



## paul62

Roman ashton Nick Silvia All appreciated.



Why-Why said:


> Great urban shots, Paul. What seems strange to us North Americans is that there's hardly a car to be seen in any of them. Can this be why your subjects seem so comfortable on the streets?


Those you see, are pedestrianised public spaces (except trams), so people tend to gather there. There`s still some busy roads though.





















































​


----------



## paul62




----------



## Gratteciel

Great pictures, my friend!
Manchester is a very cosmopolitan city. I really like the streets always full of people.


----------



## yansa

Great as always, Paul! kay:
Lovely, vivid street life!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## ashton

Great ones. Thanks.


----------



## Eduarqui

The best way to keep living urban cores is to preserve old spaces, or to create new spaces, for pedestrians :cheers:

And this photographs is very attractive - one of those sudden situations we could never imagine before seeing it:



paul62 said:


>


(^^ it could be included on any exposition of _avant garde_ photography  )


----------



## paul62

Robert Silvia CG ashton Eduarqui


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Why-Why

No Frackin Way!:lol:


----------



## ashton

Great updates, thanks.


----------



## paul62

ashton Silvia Thanks again.


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## yansa

Very nice updates, Paul! Good street shots again! kay:

Like that walking guitar player in #3782! 
Nice old picture palace!


----------



## Jonesy55

I saw a big pink bus promoting eating pork in Piccadilly Gardens yesterday with several animal rights activists protesting in front of it. My first thought was 'oooh, I wonder if Paul62 has been here to take some pics?'.


----------



## ashton

Great updates man, thanks.


----------



## paul62

Silvia ashton



Jonesy55 said:


> I saw a big pink bus promoting eating pork in Piccadilly Gardens yesterday with several animal rights activists protesting in front of it. My first thought was 'oooh, I wonder if Paul62 has been here to take some pics?'.


Not been in town for a few days, but i probably would have done:lol:.


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Refreshing impressions, Paul! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000

nice photo update - it's undeniably the city is multi-racial/multi-cultural like here in Vancouver. 
One good thing about this is the many choices of cuisines in restaurants/cafes.


----------



## ashton

These updates are great, thanks.


----------



## paul62

Silvia capricorn ashton


----------



## diddyD

Cool new pics.


----------



## yansa

The first one is my favourite!


----------



## ashton

Great new updates, thanks...


----------



## paul62

Dave Silvia ashton Thanks





















































​


----------



## paul62




----------



## capricorn2000

nice shots of people watching and oh, those are beautiful double deckers.


----------



## ashton

Great ones, thanks.


----------



## yansa

Do you know what was going on in #3940/3-5, Paul? 

Great row of buildings:



paul62 said:


> ​


​


----------



## paul62

Much appreciated, ashton.



yansa said:


> *Do you know what was going on in #3940/3-5, Paul?*
> 
> Great row of buildings:


That specific group of people were foreign, with a talking guide. Probably on a walking tour; and probably to do with the Peterloo massacre. 
Thanks for your interest, Silvia


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## diddyD

Nice ones ☝


----------



## yansa

paul62 said:


> That specific group of people were foreign, with a talking guide. Probably on a walking tour; and probably to do with the Peterloo massacre.
> Thanks for your interest, Silvia


Thank you for telling me, Paul! I would choose the suffragettes tour. 

Great b/w and a little Catalan protest in Manchester... kay:


----------



## paul62

D Silvia


----------



## Benonie

Great mix of old and new! And very urban, as usual. :cheers:

My favorite:


----------



## ashton

Very nice updates, I'm loving each one of them, thanks.


----------



## paul62

Ben ashton

continued....


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Romashka01

kay: 

this and this and many others!


----------



## yansa

Nice ones, Paul, and this is one of my favourites! 



paul62 said:


>


​


----------



## ashton

Very nice, thanks.


----------



## paul62

Roman Silvia ashton


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## ashton

Really nice updates, thanks.


----------



## yansa

Some favourites: #3957/the last, #3958/1 and 2! kay:
Fine street scenes and portraits also!


----------



## paul62

ashton Silvia


----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

The expression on their faces !! :lol:
Great snapshot, Paul! kay:



paul62 said:


>


Love this pic! :hug:
Is it already full accepted in Manchester, Paul?
I'm sad to say that in Vienna such pairs who show their love by holding hands
or kissing in the public still have to suffer silly or hateful remarks from
passengers sometimes.
So many of them first look around to make sure that they are not watched,
then kiss.
I always try to encourage them, only with a smile or a look: "Don't be afraid. You are beautiful. Love never can be wrong!" kay:



paul62 said:


>


----------



## paul62

@Silvia I prefer to think it is, but I think there`s always going to be some narrow-mindedness, wherever you are.


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## ashton

Beautiful.


----------



## yansa

Great portraits, Paul! The loving couple...


----------



## paul62

ashton Silvia


----------



## diddyD

Superb scenes☝


----------



## paul62

D

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62




----------



## ashton

Great...


----------



## yansa

Great, Paul, particularly love the last two pics! kay:


----------



## Benonie

^^ Indeed. They look like movie scenes!


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

paul62 said:


>




GREAT! GREAT! GREAT!
NIÉPCE and DAGUERRE would be proud! ;-)


----------



## paul62

ashton Silvia Ben VRZ

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Very nice market scenes, Paul! :applause:
My favourite is the last one with the red haired lady.


----------



## paul62

Silvia

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## Why-Why

Cool shots, as always, Paul! Have a happy Christmas and a prolific 2018 on the streets of Manchester.


----------



## Berlin Manc

Merry Christmas Paul. Many thanks for all the cool urban scenes pics from around Manchester in 2017..:cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you for your nice and cool street shots, Paul, and a Merry Christmas and
lucky New Year for you!  :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

*Merry Christmas, dear Friend!*


Mexico City - Roberto's Christmas Tree 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## ashton

Very nice shots. Happy Holidays!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester :cheers:

*Merry Christmas to all!* :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Merry Christmas, Paul! Nice pictures of Manchester, as usual. Market look great!


----------



## Eduarqui

paul62 said:


> ^^*Thank you, all. Have a great Christmas, everyone.*


To you too, dear friend, and thanks for your gifts this season, bringing so many good photographs for us


----------



## Benonie




----------



## paul62

^^Thank you very much, everyone.

*2018*


----------



## paul62




----------



## ashton

Nice.


----------



## yansa

Nice updates, Paul, and that's really true:



paul62 said:


>


​


----------



## Benonie

Great quote indeed! Nice urban winter pictures Paul! :cheers:


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Great connection between urban people and interesting details of street/buildings architecture !


----------



## WingTips

Excellent Pictures as always...thank you


----------



## paul62

ashton Silvia Ben VRZ WT Much appreciated.

Today..
*Northern Quarter *





















































​


----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Paul, superb updates consisting of favourites! kay:
I pick just one out:



paul62 said:


>


​


----------



## paul62

Silvia


----------



## diddyD

Nice update☝


----------



## battenfobs

Museum of Science and Industry Manchester

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bkh2QrJF04c


----------



## General Electric

Nice pictures kay:


----------



## paul62

^^Thank you, all.


*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Berlin Manc

Welcome back Paul - and thanks for the lovely set of pics from around the Northern Quarter..:cheers:

I am particularly interested in the SYNQ build on Tib Street/Church Street, wanted that car park filled for many years.

Also my German friends and myself shall be supping some nitty gritty pints in The Unicorn in late April, so this will surprise them.

We annually do a tour of the record shops, like Vinyl Revival and Vinyl Exchange, which make an appearance in your shots from time to time.


----------



## ashton

Nice. Been waiting for your photos.


----------



## yansa

It's always refreshing to see so much young people! kay:
Glad to have you back, Paul! :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Great streetlife shots in wintry light, Paul. You've been missed!


----------



## WingTips

Great work as always.


----------



## paul62

Berlin ashton Silvia Nick WT All your thoughts and comments are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Nice and refreshing mix, Paul! kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Great and interesting as usual kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

Very good pictures showing daily life, and I'm curious about that "buy more stuff you don't need": what we can find there? Is it a bric-a-brac store?


----------



## diddyD

Nice new pics.


----------



## battenfobs

Chethams Library Manchester - The worlds first refernce library and birthplace of communism via Karl Marx and Friedrich Engels

Please Like/subscribe.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoR7gxtO4x4


----------



## battenfobs

Manchester United 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0V32RTGR48

Manchester Cathedral 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wc9NXk1yCDM


----------



## paul62

Eduarqui said:


> Very good pictures showing daily life, and I'm curious about that "buy more stuff you don't need": what we can find there? Is it a bric-a-brac store?


Yes. All for charity.

Thanks everybody for your comments, links, likes, and stuff. Much appreciated.

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## capricorn2000

Wow! nice candid shots of people....Paul, do you use a zoom lens? because for me most of the time I get facial reactions from people.


----------



## paul62

capricorn2000 said:


> Wow! nice candid shots of people....Paul, do you use a zoom lens? because for me most of the time I get facial reactions from people.


Depends how close I am. Most crowd shots are in bursts of point and shoots, then either keep or delete.


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

paul62 said:


> ​
> 
> Lady Gaga cancels European-Tour. But on your latest pics Paul I see the people in Manchester don´t panic.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great updates!
I really like your photos in the recent sets, Paul.


----------



## yansa

Some great studies of people, Paul, very delightful pics! :applause:
Your latest updates are particularly strong, you are in photographically best form!


----------



## paul62

Robert Silvia @VRZ. They are poker faces.

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Great observations, Paul! kay:
Love the little scene with the handy photoshoot and the girl in the background.


----------



## paul62

Silvia


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

*Northern Quarter*





















































​


----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Many favourites, Paul, two of them are #4077/last pic and #4078/1! kay:


----------



## skymantle

Great shots. Wonderful dining hall.


----------



## Romashka01

Great sets of picturs again! many good looking young people.. 
Particularly like this and this


----------



## WingTips

skymantle said:


> Great shots. Wonderful dining hall.


Agreed.


----------



## Why-Why

^^Me too! Looks like a brilliant conversion of an old market hall.


----------



## paul62

Silvia Skymantle Roman WT & Nick Much appreciated.


----------



## paul62




----------



## WingTips

Great shots of Exchange Court.


----------



## Taller Better

Great people-watching! :yes:


----------



## yansa

One of my favourites kay:



paul62 said:


>


​


----------



## paul62

WT TB Silvia


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Very nice portraits, Paul! kay:


----------



## yansa

Oh, and this one is great! :applause:



paul62 said:


>


​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62

Silvia CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Very nice updates again, Paul! kay:
Great building and nice colour effect by the truck and the bus. 
"Alberts Schloss" - a German owner?



paul62 said:


>


​


----------



## Gratteciel

Great updates as usual, Paul!


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

*Tattoo Tea Party 2018*


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

*Tattoo Tea Party 2018*


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

*Tattoo Tea Party 2018*


----------



## diddyD

Nice images pics☝


----------



## yansa

Great pics, Paul, interesting insights into the tattoo scene! kay:


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

D Silvia


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*


----------



## yansa

Lovely shopping center! The cupola! kay:


----------



## Benonie

Great tattoo event and stylish Trafford! kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Great tattoo set, Paul! This is my favourite:


----------



## battenfobs

360 Degree Museum of Science and Industry Manchester 
View in YouTube app or computer - swipe device to see around 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxZUsrqsn5g&app=desktop


----------



## General Electric

Great, lovely updates :cheers1:


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

^^Thanks, all.


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

*Trafford*


----------



## yansa

Those tattoo pics arouse in me positive and negative feelings at the same time. 

Nice impressions, good pics!
One of my favourites kay:



paul62 said:


>


​


----------



## karlvan

nice shots of people and those beautiful buildings.


----------



## battenfobs

✈ Concorde Manchester Airport 360✈

Watch on computer/YouTube app
Swipe device to see around 
Subscribe/like it’s free 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YO5QetpRbQo&app=desktop


----------



## WingTips

Love the Black and White shots Paul.


----------



## paul62

WT

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## yansa

That's a very nice one, Paul! 



paul62 said:


> ​


----------



## battenfobs

⚽National Football Museum Interactive Video⚽
View on pc or YouTube app-swipe around 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB_bJANxupk&t=216s&app=desktop


----------



## paul62

^^Thanks

*Northern Quarter*





















































​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Eduarqui

Maybe this young man is a tourist from North Pole - for him, "cold" needs to be freezing and, meanwhile, he feels cozy with light clothes  : 



paul62 said:


>


----------



## yansa

Very nice pics of people surprised by snowfall! kay:


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Great pics Paul! Very interesting pics of new parts of Manchester since my last visit to your thread! Thanks


----------



## paul62

Eduarqui:lol: Silvia VRZ

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Eduarqui

I enjoy very much these posters on the walls of streets informing about next shows there


----------



## General Electric

:applause: I like the photos "crooked", like this one:



paul62 said:


>


----------



## DWest

nice big city and I particularly like those shots of people in the streets.


----------



## yansa

Lively pics with much energy and motion, Paul! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000

nice photo sets of people in the streets in sunny or in wet snow weather.


----------



## paul62

^^Thanks.


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62




----------



## battenfobs

☠Egyptology Manchester Museum 360 Video☠
View on pc or follow to YouTube app and use finger to see around 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kfob8ubF7bk


----------



## Benonie

Wow! Some huge construction sites in Manchester!


----------



## paul62

^^Thanks guys


----------



## yansa

Some spectacular pics of building sites above, Paul! :applause:


----------



## WingTips

Benonie said:


> Wow! Some huge construction sites in Manchester!



Yes one of the fastest growing Cities in Europe.


----------



## Eduarqui

When I see a musician in the street, I feel that the street is alive, and singing with him or her


----------



## battenfobs

Manchester Art Gallery Interactive 360 Video
Viewon pc or follow to youtube app to see around.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDmZYdi5dP4


----------



## paul62

^^Thanks. All appreciated.


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Great updates from the master of street photography! kay:
Three of many favourites:
She could be a model, her face has something very special!



paul62 said:


>





paul62 said:


>





paul62 said:


>


^^ Love that small building!


----------



## paul62

Silvia


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Especially love the set #4256, and the portrait of the accordeon player! kay:


----------



## diddyD

Superb street pics.


----------



## Romashka01

Cool pics,Paul!  One of my favorites


----------



## paul62

Roman Silvia:yes:






















































​


----------



## paul62

[/url]


----------



## yansa

Again enjoyed your updates, Paul! :applause:


----------



## paul62

Thanks again, Silvia.


----------



## paul62

*Northern Quarter*












































​


----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

People on their way...
Some really interesting angles! kay:

This one has something special:



paul62 said:


>


----------



## skymantle

Wonderful, lots of good looking people. :cheers:


----------



## WingTips

Fab pics .


----------



## MilbertDavid

beautiful shots specially the street scenes...like those b&w pictures.


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

paul62 said:


> *Northern Quarter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​GREAT PAUL !!!
> 
> 
> The young people of Manchester are very creative!
> I hope they paint the facade of this inappropriate building at the end of the street.


----------



## paul62

Silvia Skymantle WT Milbert VRZ


----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Loved the Prettylittlething-photo-series! kay:

And here the colourful plant containers under the spectacular bridge bring
merriment and playfulness to the street:



paul62 said:


>


​


----------



## diddyD

Nice update.


----------



## General Electric

Great shots Paul


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62

Silvia D GE CG

*Northern Quarter*












































​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

Silvia D GE

*Chorlton*


----------



## yansa

I for sure would enter this restaurant garden and look what they have to offer! 



paul62 said:


> *Chorlton*


​


----------



## paul62

Silvia

*Chorlton*


----------



## paul62

*Chorlton*


----------



## yansa

Seems to be good life quality in Chorlton! kay:


----------



## Taller Better

Enjoyed your new additions to the photo gallery! I'll be in Manchester roughly a month from now, and can't wait! :cheers:


----------



## skymantle

Luv those characterful English high streets. :cheers:


----------



## paul62

Silvia @TB, hope the weather is good for you Skymantle 

*Chorlton*


----------



## paul62

*Chorlton*


----------



## paul62

*Chorlton*


----------



## danmartin1985

beautiful sights and perfect pictures.


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice Chorlton pics, Paul!


----------



## Jonesy55

Chorlton is a nice villagey suburban area, I haven't been there for several years and it seems the range of bars and eateries has expanded a lot since I was last there but I've spent a few evenings in the Horse & Jockey pub and its beer garden. :cheers:


----------



## paul62

Dan Robert Jonesy


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## WingTips

Superb pics as always Paul


----------



## yansa

Simply great, Paul! :applause:


----------



## WingTips

Amazing as always Paul..thanks.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed amazing, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62

Silvia WT CG





















































​


----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Great people, buildings and pics! kay:


----------



## paul62

Silvia


----------



## yansa

Lovely light and shadow in this pic, Paul! :applause:



paul62 said:


>


​


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful, the old buildings, the modern buildings and the people.
and, what a nice warm weather as well.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great stuff Paul! Quite American-style some of those buildings with the exterior staircases.


----------



## skymantle

Beautiful, a couple of those streetscapes reminds me of the Low Countries architecture, but 'beefed up' the British way. kay:


----------



## paul62

Silvia Capricorn @Mikekay:Long time no see. @Skymantle:yes: 
Thanks for your input, all. Much appreciated.


----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Very interesting building under construction in #4393/1, Paul!
And this scenery (beautiful colours, light and structures) is Hollywood film style! kay:



paul62 said:


>


​


----------



## diddyD

Good pics - and also seeing how it is changing.


----------



## paul62

Silvia Dave

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## yansa

Excellent portraits, Paul! kay:

And this is one of my favourite pics, extraordinary and refreshing.
I can feel the city...



paul62 said:


>


----------



## paul62

Silvia








*Castlefield*


----------



## paul62

*Castlefield*


----------



## paul62

*Castlefield*


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice pics, Paul. 
Beautiful towers under construction. What will be their function?


----------



## yansa

Superb updates, Paul! kay:
#4403/3 :lol:


----------



## paul62

yansa said:


> Superb updates, Paul! kay:
> #4403/3 :lol:


 Thanks Silvia. Love how you notice what`s going on in the background.




Gratteciel said:


> Very nice pics, Paul.
> Beautiful towers under construction. What will be their function?


Thanks Robert. They`ll all be apartments. They`re the first two, of a cluster being built there. 
http://www.renakerbuild.com/owen-st/


*Castlefield*


----------



## paul62

*Castlefield*


----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Superb new pics, thank you, Paul! :applause:


----------



## Jonesy55

Ahh, Castlefield bars next to the canals on a warm day, takes me back to my student times!


----------



## Eduarqui

Manchester knows how to use their canals for public benefit :cheers:


----------



## DWest

lovely photos., I particularly like those candid shots of the street scenes.


----------



## paul62

Silvia Jonesy Eduarqui DWest Much appreciated.

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## Taller Better

Awesome new photos, Paul! Can't wait to be back again next week...


----------



## yansa

Cool updates, Paul kay: - but one pic really makes me sad...


----------



## paul62

Taller said:


> Awesome new photos, Paul! Can't wait to be back again next week...


I hope the weather stays decent.kay: Have a great time, TB.


yansa said:


> Cool updates, Paul kay: - but one pic really makes me sad...


Yes, Silvia. Sadly it`s a growing problem, and it`s becoming more and more noticeable. 

*Northern Quarter *





















































​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

yansa said:


> Some very beautiful buildings here in #4438, Paul! kay:






Jonesy55 said:


> Great updates Paul62! Every time I'm in Manchester (I was there again yesterday) I'm keeping an eye out for photographers thinking I might see myself in this thread one day. :laugh:


I`ll look out for you, Jonesy:lol:

continued..


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## yansa

#4442/4, #4443/3, #4444/1 :applause:


----------



## paul62

Silvia


----------



## paul62

*Castlefield
*


----------



## diddyD

Nice ones - the builders in the sky.


----------



## yansa

Really nice pics, enjoyed them very much, Paul! kay:


----------



## paul62

D Silvia

*Castlefield*


----------



## paul62

*Castlefield*





















































​


----------



## Why-Why

Love those construction shots (#4446 and following)! Those new towers make an amazing contrast with old Castlefield.


----------



## yansa

Fabulous pics, Paul! kay:
What a nice, sunny day!


----------



## WingTips

Love Castlefield..one of my fave spots in Manchester. !!


----------



## paul62

Nick Silvia WT 

*Castlefield*


----------



## paul62

*Castlefield*





















































​


----------



## yansa

A great location for photography, Paul!
Fine pics and nice couple! kay:


----------



## paul62

Silvia 

*Castlefield*


----------



## paul62

*Castlefield*


----------



## paul62




----------



## Eduarqui

Guess these canals were built during industrial revolution, and found a very good new function this XXIth Century


----------



## AbidM

Something a little different from you Paul, these are great!


----------



## paul62

Eduarqui said:


> Guess these canals were built during industrial revolution, and found a very good new function this XXIth Century


Used just for leisure activities now. People live on the boats too. Thanks.



AbidM said:


> Something a little different from you Paul, these are great!


Thanks Abid.


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

This big beautiful metropolis and still no subway... Dear politicians in London, where is the problem?

.


----------



## charliewong90

nice photos, colorful and vibrant street scenes.


----------



## yansa

All very nice in light, colour and composition, Paul! kay:


----------



## paul62

VRZ charliewong Silvia

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## skymantle

Great people shots. A microcosm of the world. kay:


----------



## yansa

Many nice portraits, Paul! kay:
Love the mask (#4468/4).
Handsome guy  (#4468/5)


----------



## paul62

Skymantle Silvia:wink2:

*Northern Quarter *(continued).


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## WingTips

Fantastic !


----------



## yansa

Interesting details, and many pics in great colours and light! kay:


----------



## paul62

WT & Silvia. Thank you`s

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

D


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## skymantle

Great people pics. Manchester looks very convivial. kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

The photos on this page are particularly good, Paul. I like them all!


----------



## paul62

Skymantle Robert & likers


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## yansa

So many excellent shots, Paul! :applause:
I've seen and enjoyed the whole page now, but didn't give likes everywhere, 

only at the last two updates, but it is for the whole page. 



#4522/1: Reminds me of a Beatles cover! 
Lovely "rainbow set" #4532!
Wonderful painting - the last pic in #4538!


----------



## paul62

Thanks Silvia

*Northern Quarter *(continued)


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Great pics, Paul! kay:
Some very daring fashion styles! :lol:


----------



## Why-Why

Great street shots, Paul. Love #4582.1 in particular.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great pictures as always, Paul!


----------



## paul62

Silvia Nick Robert & likers

*Northern Quarter
*


----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Many nice observations, Paul! kay:


----------



## paul62

Thanks Silvia

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62




----------



## diddyD

A good update.☝


----------



## yansa

Lovely updates, Paul. #4591/1, 2 and 6: nice portraits - and I love the fashion style
of the girl in No. 6, including the hat! kay:


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

D Silvia & likers


----------



## paul62

*Salford*


----------



## paul62

*Salford*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Paul :applause:


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

CG


----------



## paul62

*Salford*


----------



## yansa

Very nice impressions from the rowing competition! kay:


----------



## cameronpaul

Thanks for the photos of Manchester City Centre. The city has a great heritage of fine buildings, too bad many of the new developments are of such poor quality and will date very quickly. I read somewhere that there is a project to plant thousands of trees which is great news as far too many U.K. city centres are devoid of these which is absurd in an age where environmental issues are supposedly of such high priority.


----------



## Why-Why

Very interesting to compare your terrific Manchester and Barcelona street shots. You'd expect huge differences between the cities, but I think you show that there are quite a few similarities too.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Superb like always, Paul! kay:


----------



## WingTips

Great Pics for a Great City...


----------



## paul62

^^Thanks for your input, everyone. Much appreciated.


----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

#4686/5 is breathtaking - only one of many favourites, Paul! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## paul62

Silvia CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## diddyD

Cool city centre pics.


----------



## yansa

Lovely shots, many favourites, Paul! :applause:


----------



## paul62

D Silvia


----------



## yansa

Great photo session - Albert Einstein was such a cool man. kay:


----------



## paul62

Silvia


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## yansa

Very nice ones, Paul, like #4762/2 and #4763/2! kay:


----------



## paul62

Thanks again, Silvia.


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## diddyD

Very nice update☝


----------



## Why-Why

Great tram shots, Paul. And that NYC cab looks quite at home in that streetscape.


----------



## paul62

^^Thanks guys. Much appreciated.

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

[



































​


----------



## yansa

Beuatiful colours and light in #4769/5 and #4770/1, Paul! :applause:


----------



## MilbertDavid

nice shots of an impressively vibrant city.


----------



## paul62

Silvia MillbertDavid


----------



## yansa

The first one and the last one are my favourites. kay:


----------



## paul62

Silvia












































​


----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Excellent, Paul! kay:
The last four pics are my favourites, and #4775/1: Crane duet and house duet.


----------



## paul62

Thanks again, Silvia.












































​


----------



## Why-Why

Love that first shot of the bohemian girl with yellow cup at 4769.5.


----------



## paul62

Nick


----------



## yansa

Nice building site impressions, Paul! kay:
Pic 2 is my favourite.


----------



## paul62

And thanks again, Silvia


----------



## yansa

Beautiful reflection on the ground in the last two pics, Paul! kay:
Rainy days have something...
I always have the problem to keep my camera from getting wet -
so I only take pics out from some shelter.


----------



## paul62

Silvia


----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Many nice observations, friendly young people! kay:


----------



## paul62

Thanks again, Silvia





















































​


----------



## Yellow Fever

Great thread and I enjoy the street scenes a lot.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Very nice update, Paul! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful update, I like your shots of people in vibrant streets and the charm of some old-designed buildings.


----------



## paul62

Yellow Fever CG Silvia Capricorn Much appreciated.


----------



## paul62




----------



## sky-eye

Very nice pictures . Last summer i visites Manchester for a few days : fantastic city!


----------



## Sydlicious

I love that old Arcade, they are my favourite places here in Melbourne. I just wish we had your kind of history  fabulous pics mate


----------



## yansa

So many interesting people as well as nice colours and textures to admire at your pics, Paul! kay:


----------



## paul62

sky-eye said:


> Very nice pictures . Last summer i visites Manchester for a few days : fantastic city!


That`s nice to hear. Thanks sky-eye.



32Blocks said:


> I love that old Arcade, they are my favourite places here in Melbourne. I just wish we had your kind of history  fabulous pics mate


Nice to hear from you Sydney. It`s been a while.



yansa said:


> So many interesting people as well as nice colours and textures to admire at your pics, Paul! kay:


Silvia, thanks again. Always nice words





















































​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## yansa

Great, especially love the last one! kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Great pictures, Paul! they motivate me to take candid shots in Lviv


----------



## paul62

Silvia @Roman. Excellent stuff from you too. kay: Thank you


----------



## paul62

Robert TB

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## yansa

Lively, spontaneous and beautiful, Paul! kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Lovely light in that blue taxi shot and a tender b & w final shot.


----------



## paul62

Silvia Nick


----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Great, colourful shots, Paul! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice update, Paul!


----------



## DaveF12

nice shots, vibrant ambience and lovely old architecture.


----------



## paul62

Silvia Robert DaveF Thanks


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Nice to see some updates from you again, Paul!
Enjoyed them very much! kay:


----------



## Berlin Manc

A very nice update from Manchester, welcome back Paul.
Sure you know.. Tomorrow lunchtime in St Peter's Square @ 12:10.. the unveiling of Our Emmeline statue..


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Paul; well done :cheers:


----------



## paul62

Silvia Berlin CG




Berlin Manc said:


> A very nice update from Manchester, welcome back Paul.
> Sure you know.. Tomorrow lunchtime in St Peter's Square @ 12:10.. the unveiling of Our Emmeline statue..


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## yansa

So many phantastic shots, Paul! The last one is one of many favourites! :applause:


----------



## paul62

Thanks Silvia





















































​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Paul; well done :cheers:


----------



## paul62

Thanks again, CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## Berlin Manc

Loving the latest construction and streets around town people pics, thanks a million Paul..:cheers:


----------



## yansa

#4892/the last one, and #4893/1 and 4 - only a few of many favourites, Paul! :applause:


----------



## diddyD

Superb images.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update, again!
Thank you, Paul!


----------



## paul62

Berlin Silvia D Robert


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful update of a nice city- a harmonic blend of the old and the modern architecture.


----------



## paul62

capricorn


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

Robert silvia


----------



## paul62




----------



## diddyD

Nice ones ☝


----------



## paul62

D






















































[/url]​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Barabarossa! 
Great people shots, Paul, and a very nice Chinese touch in the city. kay:


----------



## paul62

Silvia





















































​


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice new sets, Paul.
A truly cosmopolitan city!


----------



## paul62

Robert


----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Nice and lively pics, Paul! :applause:
I love the impression of the cute yellow dragon where he is jumping  - #4939/2


----------



## Why-Why

Great narrative and reaction shots, Paul!


----------



## paul62

CG Silvia & Nick Thanks





















































​


----------



## paul62




----------



## diddyD

Superb street pics.


----------



## paul62

D

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## WingTips

Superb pictures of the Uni area Oxford Rd.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester once again; well done :cheers:


----------



## paul62

Silvia WT CG Much appreciated.





















































​


----------



## diddyD

Nice images.


----------



## paul62

Thanks again, D





















































​


----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Such a nice portrait in #4971/1, Paul! :applause:


----------



## paul62

Thanks, Silvia


----------



## paul62




----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice updates, Paul!
Beautiful smile in 4971/1


----------



## yansa

Love the strong colours in #4975/3! kay:


----------



## paul62

Robert Silvia


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## yansa

Enjoying the sun... Lovely updates! :applause:


----------



## paul62

Thanks again, Silvia


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Excellent! :applause:
And again it looks as if there mostly live people around 20...


----------



## paul62

yansa said:


> Excellent! :applause:
> And again it looks as if there mostly live people around 20...


It`s a campus


----------



## skymantle

Cool city. There's something very 'melbourne' about Manchester it seems to me.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:


----------



## paul62

^^Much appreciated, everyone

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62




----------



## Gratteciel

Great update once again, Paul!


----------



## paul62

Roberto


----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Love that colourful wall art, Paul! kay:
#5009/5 and #5010/3, two of many superb shots!


----------



## paul62

Much appreciated, Silvia


----------



## MyGeorge

beautiful shots. vibrant street scenes.


----------



## paul62

MyGeorge


----------



## yansa

Many excellent shots, Paul, for example 5017/1! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why

... and all the ones in #5015! Piccadilly Gardens certainly doesn't look like a no-go area!


----------



## MilbertDavid

beautiful photos.. and nice of you to take shots of people in the streets.


----------



## paul62

Why-Why said:


> ... and all the ones in #5015! Piccadilly Gardens certainly doesn't look like a no-go area!


It`s nothing like a no go area; but shit still does go on around there.

Silvia Nick Milbert


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62

Thanks again, CG


----------



## marlonbasman

beautiful city indeed, and I like how you candidly take photos of people.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great updates, Paul!
I like how you represent everyday life in your photos.


----------



## paul62

Robert


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## diddyD

Good update☝


----------



## paul62

D

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## diddyD

Cool images.


----------



## paul62

Diddy

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62

CG Thanks again.


----------



## paul62




----------



## diddyD

Again - superb pics.


----------



## Gratteciel

As always, great photos, Paul!
Thanks for the information about the movie.


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates; and thanks for the info about the movie  :cheers:


----------



## paul62

Silvia Roberto CG

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62




----------



## diddyD

Nice update - Paul


----------



## paul62

D


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Always a joy to look in here, Paul! kay:


----------



## paul62

And it`s always nice to hear from you, Silvia Thank you.





















































​



*Though I like comments and welcome a bit of discussion, may I respectfully ask everyone not to load or quote any more images onto any of my photo threads. Thanks.*


----------



## Why-Why

Some brilliant street theatre in this set, Paul!


----------



## Romashka01

Great!

my favorite this time


Your street photos reflect the racial diversity of Manchester ( especially #5095 and 
this one ) also, reflect the sad reality


----------



## 2G2R

:banana::banana:Come on cuty! I'm gonna move straight to Manchester! :banana::banana:





paul62 said:


> ​


----------



## danmartin1985

lovely set of photos of people with varied characters.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new sets, Paul!
I love seeing your photos of that beautiful city full of life.


----------



## paul62

^^Thank you all, for your comments and observation. Much appreciated.


*Though I like comments and welcome a bit of discussion, may I respectfully ask everyone not to load or quote any more images (mine or anyone else`s) onto any of my photo threads. Thanks.*

*Northern Quarter* again.


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62

*NQ*





















































​


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62

CG

*Ancoats*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## joeyoe121

This is such a great little square, and that pizza place is delicious


----------



## paul62

Joeyoe I`ve had the odd drink and chill on Cutting Room Square.


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## yansa

Enjoyed your updates very much, Paul! kay:


----------



## paul62

Silvia


----------



## paul62




----------



## Why-Why

Wow, Ancoats has gone upmarket! Nice to see those epic mill facades (#5248.1) have been so well preserved.


----------



## paul62

Nick 

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

So interesting to watch the people, Paul, and interesting architecture too! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Paul  :cheers:


----------



## paul62

Silvia CG Thanks again.

*NQ*


----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Great, Paul! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why

Great street theatre!


----------



## paul62

Roman Nick Thanks again, guys.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new set, Paul!
Fantastic celebration! It's good that my country has also participated in the parade.


----------



## paul62

Roberto


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester :cheers:


----------



## skymantle

Is Giorgio, as in Giorgio Locatelli, the celebrity chef? Great shots as usual. :cheers:


----------



## paul62

CG skymantle Thank you.

@skymantle....It`s just an Italian restaurant. As far as I know Giorgio Locatelli has a restaurant in London.


----------



## diddyD

A very nice parade - and images.


----------



## paul62

Thanks again, D

*Northern Quarter*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

What an interesting city!
The pictures are great as usual.


----------



## paul62

CG Roberto Thanks guys.





















































​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## WingTips

Some great shots of Manchester in the Sunshine there Paul.


----------



## paul62

CG WT Thanks guys.





















































​


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

*(NQ)*





















































​


----------



## paul62

*(NQ)*


----------



## diddyD

A nice collection.


----------



## paul62

Thanks again, D


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## Why-Why

Nice set. Those yellow trams are very photogenic. And I especially liked the shot of bespattered Queen Victoria.


----------



## paul62

Nick Much appreciated.


----------



## diddyD

Nice day pics &#55356;&#57124;


----------



## paul62

D Much appreciated.

*(Northern Quarter)*





















































​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62

CG

*(Northern Quarter)*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62

*(Northern Quarter)*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

*(Northern Quarter)*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62

*(Northern Quarter)
*





















































​


----------



## diddyD

Nice pics &#55357;&#56390;&#55356;&#57343;


----------



## paul62

D


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


*Though I like comments and welcome a bit of discussion, may I respectfully ask everyone not to load or quote any more images onto any of my photo threads. Thanks.*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## diddyD

I hate market street - but nice pics though.


----------



## paul62

D


----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62

Thanks again, CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

An elegant area in Manchester - very nice impressions, Paul! kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

Manchester in summertime seems a cool place to be


----------



## paul62

Silvia & Eduarqui. Nice to hear from you

*(Northern Quarter)*






























































​


----------



## paul62

*(Northern Quarter)*


----------



## paul62

*(Northern Quarter)*


----------



## Why-Why

Very nice set. "Emporium of Eclecticism" sort of sums up these cityscapes.


----------



## paul62

Nick


----------



## diddyD

A superb photo stroll.


----------



## paul62

D






























































​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62

CG Thanks again.


----------



## paul62




----------



## Gratteciel

Great again!


----------



## paul62

Roberto


----------



## paul62




----------



## Why-Why

Great set, Paul. Good to see that Manchester is celebrating its radical history with the Peterloo Memorial and Engels statue.


----------



## paul62

Nickkay:


----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Berlin Manc

Great updates from around Home, and the Oxford Street/St Peter's Square side of town, many thanks Paul..:cheers:
I am back in Manchester tomorrow for five nights, looking forward to it, will see if the Edinburgh Castle pub in Ancoats has reopened after renovation.
Attending New Dawn Fades, a play about Joy Division and Manchester at the Dancehouse tomorrow night, meeting a few old friends from the late 70s Manc music scene too.


----------



## paul62

CG Thanks again Berlin Have a good one. A totally different Ancoats, nowadays.kay:


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62

*(Northern Quarter)*


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## Gratteciel

Many great pictures!


----------



## paul62

Thanks again, Roberto 

*(NQ)*






























































​


----------



## diddyD

Superb sets of street pics.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester as well :cheers:


----------



## paul62

D CG


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62

CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## diddyD

Amazing update - as always.


----------



## paul62

David


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## Why-Why

Great shots, Paul. Special kudos for two: the guy waving the EU flag and the girl with the Not Your Baby T-Shirt.


----------



## paul62

Nick


----------



## yansa

Such a lovely place: 5429/6, and many excellent b/w shots, like 5433/6 for instance! kay:


----------



## paul62

Silvia


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

*Salford/Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Salford/Manchester*


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62

CG

*Ancoats*


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

I like the many shades of red you show us, Paul! kay:


----------



## paul62

Silvia

*Ancoats/New Islington*


----------



## sky-eye

Very nice update!


----------



## paul62

sky-eye

*Ancoats/New Islington*


----------



## paul62




----------



## Romashka01

Always kay: 
I especially like the last one and set #5452 with Urban 'pirates'


----------



## paul62

Roman Thanks again.

*Ancoats/New Islington*





















































​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## christos-greece

Once more great, very nice photos, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62

CG

*Ancoats*


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62

*(Northern Quarter)*


----------



## Why-Why

Amazing regeneration in Ancoats! The world's first industrial suburb, I think, but derelict for years.


----------



## paul62

Nick





















































​


----------



## diddyD

A nice collection of images.


----------



## paul62

D





















































​


----------



## paul62

*Ancoats/New Islington
*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

As always kay: some nice modern architecture!


----------



## paul62

CG Roman

*Ancoats/New Islington*





















































​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## diddyD

Nice pictures of Ancoats.


----------



## paul62

D


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62

*(Northern Quarter)*





















































​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

*(Northern Quarter)*



































​


----------



## Eduarqui

Great to see the "paul62 touch" at work as usual 

I am curious about the advertising calling for attention about "exposed beams" on a new apartment block, previous page. Obviously this is a valued item there - I do enjoy too, it adds architectural charm to a modern residence, but here in Rio the real state guys never call same attention about this item (I never saw this here, at least): they prefer to talk about the view (even if it isn't so interesting - they think that to live in the 12th floor is good, but I prefer to feel the ground nearby) or facilities around the building, shops in particular.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62

Eduarquikay: CG Much appreciated.


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Gratteciel

Great updates, Paul!


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62

Roberto CG Thanks again.


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Great shots, Paul, enjoyed them very much! :applause:


----------



## paul62

Silvia






















































​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62




----------



## Berlin Manc

Great set of pics from Oxford Road, much appreciated Paul. Love the Hatch, and Circle Square office blocks..:cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

That old railway bridge passing so close to brand new buildings created a very interesting urban landscape.

A very innocent curiosity: who, or what, is Paco?


----------



## paul62

Berlin Eduarqui:lol: Thanks guys, very much appreciated.


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62

CG


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice photos, Paul


----------



## paul62

Very much appreciated, CG


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## yansa

Fine updates on this page, Paul! #5506 is one of my highlights. :applause:


----------



## paul62

Thanks, Silvia


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62




----------



## Taller Better

Nice updates, Paul... seems to be lots of construction going on in Manchester!
The trees look still green; were the shots taken awhile back?


----------



## paul62

Thanks TB They were taken about 3 -4 weeks ago.
















​

*(Northern Quarter)*


----------



## paul62

*(Northern Quarter)*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Taller Better

Nice updates, Paul! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Wow! Superb sets, Paul! :applause:


----------



## Eduarqui

Continuous changings among the legacy of past are always a "must be seen" element in your thread, thanks for sharing


----------



## Gratteciel

Great pictures, as usual!


----------



## Why-Why

Nice shots of that Gandhi statue! Season's greetings from Dundas, Paul.


----------



## Leongname

Merry Christmas and a happy New Year, Paul!


----------



## Gratteciel

Merry Christmas, Paul!


----------



## christos-greece

Merry Christmas, Paul :cheers:


----------



## Berlin Manc

Merry Christmas and a happy 2020 Paul..:cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Happy New Year, Paul!


----------



## christos-greece

Happy New Year, Paul ...and keep them coming :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

Thank you for your kind message in Christmas, dear friend, I wish a fabulous 2020 for you and everyone there


----------



## yansa

Happy New Year, Paul! :cheers:
(a little late, I know... )


----------



## yansa

Romashka01 said:


> Great update as always, Paul kay:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not all.. I think he has good intentions.


I'm sure the guy has good intentions, Roman.
He wants to _save_ others.
I just don't like such kind of missionary. 
Religion is a very personal thing, and in my feeling to missionary 
other people with such harsh words is not very sensible.

But interesting to hear from Taller Better that the words weren't
so harsh as I thought: "Cattle" in English seems not to have the
same insulting meaning than the German translation "Vieh"
(when used for people).



Romashka01 said:


> *Me* _(in the past, when I was an atheist)_: He looks/sound like a crazy person.
> *Me* _(nowadays)_: It was his desperate method (Protestant?) for call the sinners to repentance.
> 
> It's hard to explain what I experienced some years ago (I didn't want anybody to have to go through what I experienced) I think I understand the depth of evil. Now I'd prefer hug him everyday (and that bunch of fanatics) instead "the everlasting bonfire".


I'm sad to read that you have gone through such an awful experience in the past, dear Roman,
and at the same time glad to hear that in religion you found such a good way
to come to terms with that experience. :hug:

*@Paul:* Superb again! :applause:
I like Manchester very much.


----------



## paul62

Silvia


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## yansa

You always have my applause, Paul. :applause:
Exciting, diversified, lively photography!


----------



## paul62

Thank you, Silvia


----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester


----------



## paul62

CG


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## Taller Better

Love the updates, Paul. The third photo from the bottom of post #5591 reminded me
of London.


----------



## Why-Why

Central Manchester looks rather magnificent these days, probably never better. Back in the day the older stone buildings were literally black from smoke.


----------



## yansa

Beautiful shots, Paul! :applause:


----------



## paul62

TB Nick Silvia


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62

CG





















































​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## Why-Why

Canada House looks great! Love that terracotta.


----------



## yansa

Breathtaking shots, Paul! :applause:
It will be no surprise for you that I immediately fell in love with this building :



paul62 said:


> ​


----------



## 12TE

Incredible shots Paul, thank you!


----------



## paul62

Thank you Nick:, Silvia and 12TE 

*Castlefield*


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## yansa

LOL - I immediately saw the bigger letters and knew who the "sinner" was. 
My bad eyes are no excuse, I simply forgot that you don't like quoted pics, Paul - sorry for that!

Wonderful updates again - #5608/5 is incredibly beautiful! :applause:


----------



## paul62

yansa said:


> LOL - I immediately saw the bigger letters and knew who the "sinner" was.
> My bad eyes are no excuse, I simply forgot that you don't like quoted pics, Paul - sorry for that!
> 
> Wonderful updates again - #5608/5 is incredibly beautiful! :applause:



Silvia:hug: I know quoting is a normal forum function and you just forgot. And because it`s you, all is forgiven:wink2: 

*Castlefield*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## yansa

Thank you for forgiving that I forgot, dear friend!  :hug:

Superb updates!
Haha, the running geese... 
So many good shots.


----------



## paul62

Silvia


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62

CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Many nice buildings, Paul! kay:
Your shot with "pretty green" and the mossy green gargoyle above made me smile.


----------



## paul62

Silvia


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful pics, as usual!


----------



## paul62

Roberto


----------



## diddyD

Nice update.


----------



## yansa

Great again, Paul! :applause:
Manchester seen through your lens is a very exciting city.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62

D Silvia CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## Romashka01

#5635/1 - wonderful mix of architecture kay:

I detected _'spiderman'_


----------



## Why-Why

Terrific sets, Paul. My faves are 5626.2 (the robed gentleman), 5629.5, and 5635.1 (two amazingly eclectic streetscapes).


----------



## paul62

Roman Nick 





















































​


----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Many favourites, Paul! Two of them are 5639/1 and 3! :applause:


----------



## paul62

Thanks again, Silvia


----------



## paul62




----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, Paul!
A cosmopolitan city full of life; I love it!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62

Roberto CG





















































​


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## diddyD

Very lively images.


----------



## yansa

Great pics of daily life! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Ysh

Interesting photos, thanks


----------



## Taller Better

Great updates! re: last photo of 5643, beside the yellow tram... the spirit of Bet Lynch lives on!


----------



## Gratteciel

Great photos again, Paul!


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

^^Thank you, all. Very much appreciated.


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

*Tattoo Tea Party 2020*


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*





















































​


----------



## Why-Why

Love those shots of the tour group at the feet of Queen Victoria: "We are _definitely_ not amused!"


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

Nick


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Nearly "another planet" for me - but fascinating!  kay:


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

Silvia


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

Thanks again, CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Many interesting details to detect. kay:


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

Silvia





















































​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*





















































​


----------



## yansa

Last pic is my favourite. Very intimate scene.


----------



## diddyD

Superb candid pictures.


----------



## paul62

Silvia Dave


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Superb shots, Paul! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Paul :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

One more of your great updates, Paul!
Interesting tattoo art.
I have always liked those beautiful red brick buildings in the city.


----------



## paul62

Silvia CG Roberto Much appreciated.


----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Fabulous pics of interesting architecture, Paul! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Paul


----------



## paul62

Silvia CG Thanks again.


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## yansa

It looks as if in Manchester there are no measures against the spreading 
of Corona virus until now?


----------



## paul62

yansa said:


> It looks as if in Manchester there are no measures against the spreading
> of Corona virus until now?


They were taken last week. It`s being taken more serious now and measures are now in place. 

Silvia Thank you.


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

*Though I like comments and don`t mind a bit of discussion, may I respectfully ask everyone not to load or quote any more images onto any of my photo threads. Thanks.*


----------



## yansa

paul62 said:


> They were taken last week. It`s being taken more serious now and measures are now in place.


That's good to hear, Paul. Early and rigid measures against the spreading
of the virus cannot avoid everything, but at least can help to prevent the
health system from the complete collapse.
Italy soon will be everywhere, if the governments don't take measures to
protect the people! (Italy is our neighbour, and it's so sad to read and see
the news coming from this wonderful country...)

Great updates, by the way - thank you for showing the real and unflatteringly
life in your reporting! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Paul


----------



## paul62

Thanks Silvia & CG 


Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr


Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr


Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr


Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr


Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr


Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iGkGfE]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iGosdU]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iGosb9]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iGkGhD]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iGpXBh]


----------



## paul62

[/url]







https://flic.kr/p/2iGkFQS


----------



## Why-Why

Great update, Paul. probably not a good time to go round kissing strangers' feet, though. Be in good health.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates, Paul


----------



## paul62

NQ


----------



## paul62

D  CG RobertoThanks guys.


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Tomaszwolowiec

Good job!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always


----------



## paul62

Tomasz  CG Thanks guys

_*Tameside Metropolitan Borough*_


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Paul


----------



## paul62

Thanks CG.

_*Tameside Metropolitan Borough*_


----------



## paul62

_*Tameside Metropolitan Borough*_


----------



## Why-Why

Nice apocalyptic set downtown, and I liked the rural set very much (Hartshead Pike?)


----------



## paul62

Thanks Nick. Yes, Hartshead Pike.

_*Tameside Metropolitan Borough*




































_


----------



## paul62

_*Tameside Metropolitan Borough*_


----------



## paul62

_*Tameside Metropolitan Borough*_


----------



## diddyD

Superb images - city and country.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## paul62

Thanks D & CG


*Lockdown 2020*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## paul62

Nick  CG

Ancoats


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Darude Sandstorm

Excellent photos mate  great insight, can’t wait to be back in the Manc hustle soon


----------



## paul62

Thanks, DS😷 Can`t wait myself, too.


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Love your shots near the river, Paul, very fine and atmospheric!


----------



## paul62

Thanks, Silvia


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

View attachment 132857


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Romashka01

Great architecture photography  I especially like the last one in #5797


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Taller Better

I love your updates; I would have been getting ready now to go visit Manchester, but had to cancel because of Covid-19. So.... your photos are the next best thing!!


----------



## paul62

CG



Taller Better said:


> I love your updates; I would have been getting ready now to go visit Manchester, but had to cancel because of Covid-19. So.... your photos are the next best thing!!


😷 Thank you TB. Hoping things get back to normal soon.

Ancoats


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

Doggy don`t


----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮


----------



## diddyD

Nice pics in Ancoats ☝


----------



## paul62

D  

*SALFORD











































*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Why-Why

Great shots from Ancoats (amazing transformation) and Salford (work in progress).


----------



## paul62

Thanks Nick

*TRAFFORD/SALFORD*


----------



## paul62

*SALFORD











































*


----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Paul


----------



## paul62

Thanks,CG. 

*SALFORD











































*


----------



## paul62




----------



## madannie

Some great images of Salford in the last few posts. I continue to be amazed at how much has changed since I was a student there (far too) many years ago







.

And the weather is better than it was back then as well


----------



## Gratteciel

Especially beautiful update, Paul!
Among my favorites, the bird and its chick on the river bank.


----------



## Romashka01

So modern! nice pics,Paul


----------



## paul62

Roman  

SALFORD


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Romashka01

Lovely summer shots, Paul! It seems that the temperature was perfect


----------



## paul62

Roman 🙂

SALFORD


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮ SALFORD​


----------



## diddyD

Nice summer images.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks for the great shots! Were those people jumping in the canal street performers? No way I would jump in there! hehe... a friend of mine accidentally fell into the canal
by backing up while talking to someone, and he got quite the dunking!


----------



## paul62

D🙂 TB🙂 Thanks guys



Taller Better said:


> Thanks for the great shots! Were those people jumping in the canal street performers? No way I would jump in there! hehe... a friend of mine accidentally fell into the canal
> by backing up while talking to someone, and he got quite the dunking!


They are just normal people, as far as I know. The canal jumping, and congregating is something that happens every time the weather gets warm; to the residents annoyance, sometimes. I would`nt jump in there either.🏊‍♀️


----------



## paul62




----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update, Paul!
It seems that the weather is great over there.
Excellent photos of the couple trying to cross the canal walking on a tightrope; Although it seems that they did not succeed, did they?


----------



## paul62

Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful update, Paul!
> It seems that the weather is great over there.
> Excellent photos of the couple trying to cross the canal walking on a tightrope; Although it seems that they did not succeed, did they?


He did (after a few wobbles), actually make it to the other side.🤣


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Why-Why

Great contrasting sets from Salford Quays and the BLM demo, Paul. Do you have a brilliant software to produce those blue skies, or has the weather actually changed for the better in your part of the world?


----------



## paul62

Nick 🙂
No software. The sky & weather was exactly as it looks.🌞 Weather has gone crap since, but it`s still warm.


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again; well done


----------



## paul62

CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; the most beautiful girls are on streets as i can see


----------



## paul62

CG 🙂 Thanks again.


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## diddyD

Again - very good images.


----------



## paul62

D 🙂 Much appreciated.


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## diddyD

Superb pics


----------



## Taller Better

Really enjoyed those, Paul. Thanks for capturing the demonstrations for us.


----------



## Why-Why

Terrific street photography as always, Paul. Bravo!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again; well done


----------



## paul62

⬆Thanks all. Very much appreciated.🙂😃

SALFORD


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

SALFORD/MANCHESTER


----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Excellent shots of the demonstration and of Salford, Paul!


----------



## paul62

Silvia 😃 Nice to hear from you.

MANCHESTER


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done, Paul


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, as usual!


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Gratteciel

Great new sets!


----------



## paul62

Thanks, Roberto


----------



## paul62

⏮⏮⏮​


----------



## diddyD

Nice photos - as usual.


----------



## paul62

D ☺


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Romashka01

*Great update,Paul!* 
Why does all these people sitting on sidewalk road? It's so strange


----------



## paul62

CG



Romashka01 said:


> *Great update,Paul!*
> Why does all these people sitting on sidewalk road? It's so strange


Lockdown regulations. Bars & coffee shops etc were only allowed open for consumption off the premises.🍹🍺☕


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update!


----------



## paul62

Roberto


----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## paul62

GG🙂


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## christos-greece

Almost 300 pages! Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## paul62

CG 😃


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## paul62

Thanks again, CG 🙂


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## diddyD

Nice random street pics.☝


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## paul62

D 🙂 CG🙂


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Why-Why

Fascinating documentation of streetlife's adaptation to Covid! Great stuff, Paul.


----------



## paul62

Nick 🙂


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Wow, man, you're restless! Many great photos, your thread become one of my favorites on this forum!


----------



## paul62

Skopje /Скопје🙂 Thank you.


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Taller Better

Nice updates; looks like you are getting great weather, Paul!


----------



## paul62

TB 🙂 
(Weather`s been rainy and miserable for the past week.☔🌧)


----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## paul62

CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

​⏮ ⏮ ⏮


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## paul62

Thanks again, CG🙂


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## diddyD

A nice update☝


----------



## paul62

D Thanks again.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## paul62

And thanks again, CG.  It`s always appreciated.

Ancoats/New Islington


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## diddyD

Very nice photography.


----------



## paul62

D 🙂


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮⏮⏮​


----------



## paul62

Ancoats


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

Skopje/Скопје  Thanks


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## Romashka01

especially I like this one 1645/4

Always great candid shots


----------



## paul62

Roman 🙂


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Paul


----------



## Berlin Manc

Lovely updates from Deansgate, and around St Ann's Square which I always enjoy walking through, thanks Paul.
Owing to Corona and cancelled flights, I have not been to Manchester for almost a year, so really missing the buzz.


----------



## paul62

CG😃 & @Berlin,🙂 obviously the functions of the place still aren`t back to normal yet. Still a lot of rules & restrictions.👎 Hopefully it`ll all pass soon.👍


----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

(Northern Quarter)


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updatesl well done


----------



## paul62

CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## diddyD

Superb update ☝


----------



## Berlin Manc

Lovely update from around Oldham Street and the Northern Quarter, thanks Paul..


----------



## paul62

D Berlin😃 Very much appreciated. Thanks guys.

*SALFORD











































*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

*SALFORD











































*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## paul62

Thanks, CG  

*SALFORD*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Romashka01

Great update!!


----------



## paul62

Thanks, Roman 🙂

*SALFORD*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## sky-eye

Very nice pictures!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## paul62

D  CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

(Northern Quarter)


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## diddyD

A nice collection ☝


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## paul62

D 🙂 CG🙂

(Northern Quarter)


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## paul62

CG  & likers


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Good to see your great shots again, dear Paul!


----------



## paul62

Likewise, Silvia  🙂 👍Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## Romashka01

haha..Trump and 'Mexicans' 

Great update,Paul!


----------



## paul62

Roman


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## yansa

Very very interesting city, Paul - and great shots !!


----------



## paul62

Thanks, Silvia


----------



## diddyD

Nice update ☝


----------



## paul62

D🙂


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## sky-eye

Very nice photo's again!
I've visited Manchester in August 2018. I'm suprissed how the area (around) Castefield changed in such a short time.


----------



## yansa

Lovely bridge and waterside impressions, Paul, and very nice street scenes and buildings again as well!


----------



## paul62

sky-eye Silvia

(NQ)


----------



## paul62




----------



## diddyD

Nice ones 👊


----------



## paul62

D 🙂


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## paul62

Whalley Range


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Leongname

Alexandra Park looks great 👏


----------



## paul62

Leongname said:


> Alexandra Park looks great 👏


You know Manchester more than I thought you did.🙂 Thanks Leon.


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## Romashka01

wow! great update!  🙂


----------



## yansa

Many lovely impressions, Paul! Thank you!


----------



## aljuarez

Excellent updates, Paul!
May I ask what hosting service you're using?


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Ohmi Gosh

Superb as always Paul. Check this thread out every few days (for years) so apologies for not stating my appreciation before.


----------



## paul62

Ohmi Gosh👍 Thanks. Very much appreciated.


----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once more


----------



## paul62

Thanks again, CG 🙂


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Romashka01

Great update! a living city


----------



## paul62

Roman


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester


----------



## paul62

CG 🙂


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Paul


----------



## paul62

CG👍


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Paul


----------



## paul62

Much appreciated, CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update, Paul!


----------



## paul62

Roberto


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester


----------



## paul62

Thanks, CG👍


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Ohmi Gosh

Wonderful mix of 'old & new' Ancoats there Paul. Great to see all that regeneration, thanks.


----------



## paul62

CG🙂 Ohmi Gosh🙂& likers🙂 All very much appreciated.


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester


----------



## paul62

CG 🙂


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, as always!
I love the contrasts between the old and the modern in the buildings.


----------



## paul62

Roberto


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## diddyD

Nice pictures of some older buildings.


----------



## paul62

D🙂 Thanks.


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, again! Thank you, Paul!


----------



## paul62

Thanks again, Roberto.


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again; well done


----------



## paul62

CG 🙂


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice, as usual!
Thank you, Paul!


----------



## paul62

Thanks again, Roberto 🙂


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## paul62

CG 👍


----------



## paul62

⏮⏮⏮​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Romashka01

As always  

He ignored her.. poor (dark) doggy. 


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/cdn-cgi/image/format=auto,onerror=redirect,width=1920,height=1920,fit=scale-down/https://www.skyscrapercity.com/attachments/img_6751-jpg.1232029/


----------



## paul62

Roman


----------



## paul62




----------



## diddyD

Well updated☝


----------



## paul62

D 🙂 Thanks.


----------



## paul62




----------



## raguseor1904

Manchester is fantastic city but the city need more trees ı think. And great photos as usual Paul.


----------



## paul62

raguseor1904 said:


> Manchester is fantastic city *but the city need more trees* ı think. And great photos as usual Paul.


Yeah, I do agree with that. Thanks for your comment, and likes. Always appreciated.🙂


----------



## paul62

D👍


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Interesting architecture (and people) literally on every corner


----------



## paul62

Skopje/Скопје Thanks.


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once more


----------



## paul62

Thanks, CG🙂


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice update, again!
Thank you, Paul.


----------



## paul62

Thanks, Roberto


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

All photo images on this thread are mine, unless stated otherwise.​
⏮ ⏮⏮​


----------



## diddyD

Superb update. 🍺


----------



## paul62

D

*SALFORD











































*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates and well done


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Such a beautiful park / garden on the last photos


----------



## paul62

CG Skopje/Скопје* *Thanks guys.

*SALFORD











































*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Romashka01

Great shots! Beautiful weather, seems like real spring


----------



## paul62

Roman Nice, but still quite cold.

*SALFORD











































*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done once again


----------



## paul62

Thanks CG👍 

*SALFORD











































*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

*SALFORD











































*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Gratteciel

Always a pleasure to visit your thread, Paul!


----------



## paul62

Thanks again, Roberto🙂 

*SALFORD*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

All the images on this thread are taken by me.⏮ ⏮⏮​


----------



## diddyD

Superb sets of pics about Salford. 🍺


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## paul62

D🙂 CG🙂 likers🙂

*MANCHESTER











































*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again and well done


----------



## paul62

CG Thanks


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮⏮⏮​


----------



## diddyD

A nice update - and nice pics too.🍺


----------



## paul62

D

Worsley,
*(City of Salford)











































*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮⏮
​


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, again!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## paul62

Robert CG Thanks again, guys. Much appreciated.

*MANCHESTER











































*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester


----------



## paul62

CG👍 Much appreciated.

*TRAFFORD/SALFORD*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

*MANCHESTER








*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮⏮​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester


----------



## diddyD

A superb collection 🍺


----------



## paul62

CG👍 & D👍

#regeneration


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice update, Paul!


----------



## paul62

Roberto🙂


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester


----------



## paul62

Thanks, CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## flatworm

Hi Paul , thank you for the picture of Alan Turing's statue ! He was truly a remarkable man , and one of the founders of the modern world ! 

best wishes , Steve


----------



## paul62

Much appreciated, Steve


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## paul62

And thanks again, CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮⏮⏮

All uncredited images are my own.​


----------



## Essteeliiii

paul62 said:


> Essteeliiii By namesake?
> ....


manchester blvd los angeles


----------



## paul62

Essteeliiii Thanks.


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## diddyD

Cool update.🍻


----------



## paul62

D


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## paul62

CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮⏮​


----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## diddyD

Another superb update. 🍺


----------



## paul62

D🙂

*OLDHAM*

























⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## paul62

*SALFORD*


----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester


----------



## paul62

CG🙂 

*SALFORD








*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

*SALFORD








*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again; well done


----------



## paul62

CG☺

*MANCHESTER








*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## manchesterfield

Manchester, Summer and Sunshine. Perfect!


----------



## paul62

manchesterfield Much appreciated


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## diddyD

Nice update - city centre and Salford 🍻


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester


----------



## paul62

CG🙂


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Romashka01

Beautiful photos  relaxed, stress-free environment.


----------



## paul62

Thanks Roman


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## diddyD

A superb collection. ☝


----------



## paul62

D

Chorlton


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## Hanna M.

You show the city very well.
❤❤


----------



## diddyD

A superb update - Chorlton. 🍻


----------



## paul62

Hannah D Thank you.


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## paul62

CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## Gratteciel

Great updates, as always!


----------



## paul62

Thanks Roberto


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester


----------



## paul62

Thanks CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## paul62

Much appreciated, CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester


----------



## paul62

Thanks again, CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## manchesterfield

Love browsing these. Thanks for your efforts. 🙂


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester


----------



## paul62

manchesterfield & CG Thanks guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester


----------



## paul62

CG

























⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester


----------



## paul62

CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester


----------



## paul62

Thanks again, CG🙂


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester


----------



## paul62

CG☺


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester


----------



## paul62

CG Much appreciated


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Not great, but amazing photos! Welcome back after the small break


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed amazing, very nice photo updates


----------



## paul62

Thanks guys 🙂

Chorlton


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

Thanks, CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## Berlin Manc

Great update! Especially like the St Peter's Square photos Paul.
Good to see Motel One open too.


----------



## paul62

Thanks, BM🙂


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Blue Gelato

💯


----------



## paul62

BG


----------



## paul62

⏮⏮⏮​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester


----------



## paul62

Thanks again, CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

CG🙂 Thanks


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done, Paul


----------



## paul62

Thank you, CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once more, Paul


----------



## paul62

CG☺


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Amazing! 👏


----------



## paul62

Skopje/Скопје*☺ *Thanks


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

Chorlton














































⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## paul62

Didsbury


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester


----------



## paul62

CG

West Didsbury


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮⏮⏮​


----------



## Blue Gelato

💥💥💥


----------



## paul62

BG👍


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

*SALFORD











































*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once more, Paul


----------



## paul62

Thanks, CG 

*SALFORD











































*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

BG☺

Chorlton


----------



## paul62

⏮⏮⏮​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Paul


----------



## paul62

CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

🗜🗜🗜​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## diddyD

Very nice pics - and updates.


----------



## diddyD

Very nice pics - and updates.


----------



## paul62

D🙂


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again from Manchester


----------



## paul62

CG🙂


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Berlin Manc

Great set of updates around the Deansgate-Castlefield area. I really enjoyed those, well done Paul


----------



## paul62

BM Much appreciated


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## manchesterfield

Great pics of Manchester in the sun. Thanks, as always, Paul!


----------



## paul62

Thanks mate


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester


----------



## paul62

Thanks CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## paul62

Thanks guys


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester once again


----------



## paul62

Thanks again CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Blue Gelato

🔥🔥🔥


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester once again


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⬆⬆⬆⬇⬇⬇​


----------



## Blue Gelato

💯🔥🔥


----------



## paul62

Thanks🙂


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Romashka01

😵 lots of great urban pics


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice photo updates; well done


----------



## paul62

Thanks Roman & CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## manchesterfield

What and when was this parade, Paul? Looks a real mix!


----------



## paul62

manchesterfield said:


> What and when was this parade, Paul? Looks a real mix!


It was Manchester day (19th June).








Manchester Day


Manchester Day is an annual event that celebrates everything great about the city. It is a day for families, residents and visitors to get together…




www.visitmanchester.com


----------



## paul62




----------



## manchesterfield

paul62 said:


> View attachment 3462580
> 
> View attachment 3462569
> View attachment 3462571
> View attachment 3462575
> View attachment 3462576
> View attachment 3462578


Oh aye, thanks 👍🏻


----------



## paul62

manchesterfield


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⬆⬆⬆⬇⬇⬇​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⬆ ⬆ ⬆ ⬇ ⬇ ⬇​


----------



## diddyD

Superb pics ^


----------



## paul62

Thanks D


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Blue Gelato

💯


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester


----------



## paul62

Thanks


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Totu

I would like to visit Manchester! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## paul62

Thank you Totu


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester once again, Paul


----------



## paul62

Thanks CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## manchesterfield

Love all these pics. Don't you just love proper summer weather? ☀👍🏻😎


----------



## paul62

manchesterfield😎😎🌞 definitely


----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester, Paul


----------



## paul62

CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Paul


----------



## paul62

Much appreciated, CG☺


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## manchesterfield

Here's to the sunshine! Brings out the best! 👍🏻😉


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester once again


----------



## paul62

manchesterfield😎 CG


----------



## Blue Gelato

🔥🔥🔥


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester, Paul


----------



## paul62

Thanks again, CG🙂


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester


----------



## paul62

GG☺


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

BG


----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester once again


----------



## fozzy45

Great pics 😀


----------



## paul62

CG & Fozzy  Much appreciated


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Two of my recent favorites:



>





>


Amazing!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester, Paul


----------



## paul62

SC & CG Thanks


----------



## paul62




----------



## Gratteciel

*Dear Paul,

Please accept my condolences on the death of your beloved Queen Elizabeth II.*


----------



## paul62

Gratteciel said:


> *Dear Paul,
> 
> Please accept my condolences on the death of your beloved Queen Elizabeth II.*


Thanks for your kind words, Roberto.


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester, Paul


----------



## paul62

CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester, Paul


----------



## paul62

CG 

*SALFORD*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester once again, Paul


----------



## paul62

CG☺ 

*SALFORD












































*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## Blue Gelato

💯


----------



## paul62

BG☺

*MANCHESTER*


----------



## paul62

CG & S/CThanks


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Gratteciel

Great sets again and also great weather, I think.


----------



## paul62

Roberto


----------



## paul62

⏮⏮⏮​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## fozzy45

Great pics, Such a cool vibe


----------



## paul62

Fozzy


----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester; well done


----------



## paul62

CG














































⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## paul62

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## Blue Gelato

🔥🔥🔥


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again from Manchester, Paul


----------



## paul62

CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

🗜🗜🗜​


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

🔼🔼🔼​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester, Paul


----------



## paul62

Much appreciated, CG☺


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Blue Gelato

🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Totu

Very nice pictures from Manchester!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice photos, Paul


----------



## paul62

CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

↕ ↕ ↕​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## manchesterfield

Are you getting all arty farty with the black and white pics, Paul??? 😂


----------



## paul62

CG 
manchesterfield Black and white seems better for grainy photos sometimes 📷


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## manchesterfield

I'm quite interested in how that area of Oldham Road above has almost become Manchester's second Chinatown.


----------



## Blue Gelato

💯


----------



## paul62

manchesterfield quite a few Chinese & Vietnamese businesses on that last stretch of road.
BG Thanks guys.


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester, Paul


----------



## paul62

CG☺


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester once again


----------



## paul62

Thanks CG


----------



## paul62

↕↕↕​


----------



## Blue Gelato

🔥🔥🔥


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester once again, Paul


----------



## paul62

BG & CG


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester, Paul


----------



## Blue Gelato

👊🏼👊👊🏿


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Totu

Nice bohemian area! Interesting architecture in the last post!


----------



## paul62

Totu


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## Totu

Manchester has a very nice urbanscape!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

I totally agree! Great sets, Paul!


----------



## paul62

Totu  S/C Thanks


----------



## paul62




----------



## Totu

Wonderful update from Manchester! Very interesting city!


----------



## manchesterfield

Looking at those autumn colours just makes me think: more trees in Manchester please!
Thanks for these pics, Paul. I always keep up to date with your posts. 👍🏼


----------



## paul62

Toto manchesterfield Thanks guys


----------



## Totu

Very nice autumn sunny day in Manchester!


----------



## paul62

*SALFORD











































*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

*SALFORD / TRAFFORD*


----------



## Totu

paul62 said:


> View attachment 4221274
> View attachment 4221277
> View attachment 4221280


How striking the design of the bridge. Do you know who designed it?
Very nice part of the city


----------



## paul62

Totu said:


> How striking the design of the bridge. Do you know who designed it?
> Very nice part of the city


Two different bridges🌉



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media_City_Footbridge





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salford_Quays_lift_bridge



*TRAFFORD











































*


----------



## Totu

Wow, it is a vertical lift bridge, designed by Carlos Fernández Casado!


----------



## paul62

Totu

*TRAFFORD











































*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

*TRAFFORD / SALFORD*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

*↕ ↕ ↕*​


----------



## Totu

paul62 said:


> View attachment 4241520
> View attachment 4241522
> 
> View attachment 4241525
> 
> 
> 
> *↕ ↕ ↕*​


What building is this?


----------



## paul62

It's a theatre 






Theatre, Exhibitions & Events | Greater Manchester | The Lowry


The Lowry is a registered charity committed to using visual and performing arts to enrich people's lives. We present audiences with a diverse programme of theatre, exhibitions, events and activities.




thelowry.com


----------



## flatworm

Hi Paul , we’ve missed you !

Just to say hope you’re ok !

best wishes , Steve


----------

